# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.16.2 73d3f3c (5/20/2019)



## NEO

2019.16.2 73d3f3c is out

[MOD NOTE: Please use the voting buttons to express if you have or haven't installed this FW version. Please limit your replies to new features, bugs, learnings related to this version. Comments such as "Installing now", "when will I get this?", "# installs have been shown on Teslafi" will be removed without notice.]


----------



## barjohn

TeslaFi is reporting this new version on a Model 3 in Texas. It appears to be rolling out quickly. Once someone gets it pleas post the notes. Let's hope it fixes phantom braking and making the rear view camera function without delay when using reverse among other bugs in 2019.12.1.2. It may also have advanced summon but somehow I doubt it. I guess we will see.


----------



## android04

Updated from 2019.12.1.2 to this version (2019.16.2) and here's what's new





















And here's a picture of the new car visualization while it is parked


----------



## iChris93

android04 said:


> Updated from 2019.12.1.2 to this version (2019.16.2) and here's what's new
> 
> View attachment 26070
> View attachment 26071
> View attachment 26072
> 
> 
> And here's a picture of the new car visualization while it is parked
> View attachment 26074


Same as 2019.16.1.


----------



## barjohn

How is the engagement of the back up camera and have you driven to test phantom braking?


----------



## android04

barjohn said:


> How is the engagement of the back up camera and have you driven to test phantom braking?


I won't be driving it until around 8:15 pm tonight. And I didn't have any issues with phantom braking except for slowing down around curves that don't need slowing down (which were introduced in 12.1.2). I only had the backup camera issue (where it's dark for a few seconds) once or twice so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Reliev

victor said:


> I had only 230 meg download.


mine was 997.2


http://imgur.com/m2tSwWt


----------



## HCD3

relidtm said:


> mine was 997.2
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/m2tSwWt


My download was 292 MB


----------



## Reliev

I have 2 thoughts about this
one why is there a period in the middle like the glass roof got a crack?
and 2 maybe this is the next step for birdseye view? 


http://imgur.com/jzzJHpR


----------



## Ct200h

Can’t figure out what that is on the back glass 
Camera ?
Reverse light indicator ?
Agree tho Birdseye View is totally overdue.


----------



## iChris93

relidtm said:


> why is there a period in the middle like the glass roof got a crack?


It's supposed to be a reflection. It's more dynamic now. The reflections change as you drive.


----------



## Reliev

ahh, nice! it didn't seem to move when I backed up.


----------



## FRC

Just returned from a 20 mile ride after updating to 16.2 from 12.1.2. The display of the car is about 2.5 times larger when there's no traffic around, and returns to usual size in traffic. Surrounding cars are dancing again. Sentry mode is easier to turn on with a push the main screen. Parallel parking was much quicker, but may be from earlier updates as it's been months since I tried it. For the first time ever, my right USB seems to be inoperable, camera is not recording. I would categorize this update as very minor based upon my very brief test-drive.


----------



## Maynerd

Does this work in 16.2? 

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-sentry-mode-rick-and-morty-voice-command-keep-summer-safe/


----------



## FRC

Maynerd said:


> Does this work in 16.2?
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-sentry-mode-rick-and-morty-voice-command-keep-summer-safe/


Just went out and tried it, and YES, the "keep summer safe" voice command does activate sentry mode on 16.2.

EDIT: Will this command also work in the Fall and Winter?


----------



## Tesla blue Y

FRC said:


> Just went out and tried it, and YES, the "keep summer safe" voice command does activate sentry mode on 16.2.
> 
> EDIT: Will this command also work in the Fall and Winter?


if it does that would be cold comfort


----------



## vinnie97

I drove around 17 miles today, experienced a few phantoms.


----------



## Ct200h

Dot is there in drive or reverse so ..... no idea what it is


----------



## Long Ranger

Ct200h said:


> Dot is there in drive or reverse so ..... no idea what it is


Bird poop for an authentic bird's eye view.

Or see post from @iChris93 above.


----------



## Zek

Front motor temporarily disabled? 
Right after updating to 2019.16.2 73d3f3c


----------



## FRC

Zak said:


> Front motor temporarily disabled?
> Right after updating to 2019.16.2 73d3f3c


How long did that last?


----------



## Zek

FRC said:


> How long did that last?


I am charging at an urban charger now, so when I start driving home Ill let you know if its gone. But it didn't feel great. The car was using significant energy while driving to the supercharger. And I turned off supercharger as destination in the nav so battery prep should have been off.


----------



## FRC

Zak said:


> I am charging at an urban charger now, so when I start driving home Ill let you know if its gone. But it didn't feel great. The car was using significant energy while driving to the supercharger. And I turned off supercharger as destination in the nav so battery prep should have been off.


Try a reboot?


----------



## Zek

FRC said:


> Try a reboot?


Reboot didn't work. Reboot with brake didn't work. Leaving the car locking and unlocking worked. Now supercharging is acting up 11kw rate at 66% soc? Moved to a different charger looks like its all ok now. Hope its just a bug


----------



## Bokonon

Zak said:


> I am charging at an urban charger now, so when I start driving home Ill let you know if its gone. But it didn't feel great. The car was using significant energy while driving to the supercharger. And I turned off supercharger as destination in the nav so battery prep should have been off.


Strange... Did you originally set navigation to the supercharger before canceling it? It almost sounds like battery preconditioning mode remained on even though you canceled navigation... That would explain the elevated energy consumption (and possibly the warning message as well, though usually it's "power reduced").

Glad it worked itself out, though.


----------



## Zek

Ok looks like it was a software bug. The drive home was uneventful but my wh/mi on my LR DM 156 wh/mi city driving - never had it this low before. Is it possible that tesla figured out how to turn off front motor?


----------



## sduck

It looks like this is rolling out to lots of people today. And for once i got it on the first day or so. The new visualizations are nice and all, but still pretty useless after you've seen the old dancing car trick. I did the triple reboot thing just to make me feel good about this, and haven't experienced any problems so far. The new auto sentry mode is a good thing. Haven't tried autopilot yet, although I'm leaving on a road trip to Texas on Thursday, so will be giving it a good testing.


----------



## android04

Zak said:


> Front motor temporarily disabled?
> Right after updating to 2019.16.2 73d3f3c


You might need to power down the car for a few minutes and see if that fixes it. Otherwise let it go to sleep. I've had small glitches right after updates before that were fixed by letting the car go to sleep.


----------



## dburkland

Anybody going to use the location-based Sentry functionality vs “smart sentry” functionality provided by the Stats App or TeslaFi?


----------



## Ze1000

Zak said:


> Front motor temporarily disabled?
> Right after updating to 2019.16.2 73d3f3c


Interesting. It is not a warning. It is a message, so it seems that it is by design and not as a result of an issue.


----------



## Madmolecule

No autopilot, cruise control, or car visualizations, not even dancing cars after update. I get the message cruise control not available when I try to engage. I have hard rebooted a couple of times.


----------



## iChris93

On my way in this morning, I had several loading errors while listening to slacker.


----------



## Scubastevo80

iChris93 said:


> On my way in this morning, I had several loading errors while listening to slacker.


I'm not on this version, but had tons of loading errors for streaming both last night between 6-7pm and this morning between 6-7am.


----------



## iChris93

Scubastevo80 said:


> I'm not on this version, but had tons of loading errors for streaming both last night between 6-7pm and this morning between 6-7am.


Maybe a Slacker issue then.


----------



## francoisp

dburkland said:


> Anybody going to use the location-based Sentry functionality vs "smart sentry" functionality provided by the Stats App or TeslaFi?


 I will. With Tesla's there's no need to wake up the car to figure out where it's at.


----------



## francoisp

Ze1000 said:


> Interesting. It is not a warning. It is a message, so it seems that it is by design and not as a result of an issue.


It would be nice if this could help save energy. I don't really need AWD except during the winter.


----------



## MelindaV

@SoFlaModel3 noticed the streaming audio buttons have been re-spaced. The Audio settings button has been removed from the right side. Has the audio settings been given their own main setting tab? or where did the audio settings go?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131181463548833792


----------



## iChris93

MelindaV said:


> @SoFlaModel3 noticed the streaming audio buttons have been re-spaced. The Audio settings button has been removed from the right side. Has the audio settings been given their own main setting tab? or where did the audio settings go?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131181463548833792


I think you have to expand the Music window to get the Audio settings.


----------



## Silvermagic3

Scubastevo80 said:


> I'm not on this version, but had tons of loading errors for streaming both last night between 6-7pm and this morning between 6-7am.


I've had the song loading issue everyday since I got 2019.12.2. It'll play a couple seconds of a song and then error out. If I hit the skip song, it'll do the same to the next, but if I go to a different channel it'll be fine for the rest of the drive...


----------



## PNWmisty

lairdb said:


> Meanwhile, based on the public TeslaFi data, it looks as though the 2019.16 rollout has decelerated toward a stop with about 15% switched over.
> 
> (I'm still in the 80% still on 2019.12.)


I'm not so sure they stopped the roll-out of 2019.16 as I received 2019.16.2 last night.

The sentry mode improvements are welcome and I'm glad I updated because 2019.12.1.2 was very buggy and locked up a number of times. No lockups so far on the updated software and AP seemed to operate at least as well. I'm not sure AP was updated but lane changes on an empty freeway seemed a little snappier and AP seemed to hold a smoother line during normal lane-keeping (not that it wasn't good before, just seemed slightly better). Could have been my imagination. It's too soon to say how I like the new driving visualizations as I only had a short drive and there was almost no other traffic but it did zoom in/out depending upon whether there were other cars visible.

Did the driving visualization contain a center brake light before? It does now but it is a very thin red line at the bottom of the rear window and, being colorblind, I can barely see it. The road behind the visualization of the car also lights up in red (like a reflection) when applying the brakes. I had not noticed this before but I could have missed it as it's very difficult for me to see.

If I had a twitter account, I would request a "colorblind" setting that would change the displayed colors to be more noticeable to people with various issues seeing certain colors. I would like the luminance values of the brake lights to be much higher when the brakes are applied and the red/orange traffic jam indicators on the map display could also use some different colors for those with red/green colorblindness.


----------



## ChrisHH

Homelink broke for me on this update. 

had to reboot the user facing side of the interface to get it to clear up


----------



## GDN

It did have the center brake light previously, but as you note, was almost unable to be seen. I think that is part of the goal here. The reflection of the light is still almost easier to see, but this is an improvement.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> @SoFlaModel3 noticed the streaming audio buttons have been re-spaced. The Audio settings button has been removed from the right side. Has the audio settings been given their own main setting tab? or where did the audio settings go?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131181463548833792


Earl replied faster to your question of me than I could 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131182548271468546


----------



## ATechGuy

Zak said:


> Front motor temporarily disabled?
> Right after updating to 2019.16.2 73d3f3c


Looks like you're tailgaiting the car in front, so the motor disengaged to avoid running over that car


----------



## WonkoTheSane

iChris93 said:


> Maybe a Slacker issue then.


I had tons of issues yesterday 5/21 and just got 16.2 today, so probably Slacker.


----------



## JWardell

Apparently 16.2 is now nagging (some?) people to move the wheel every 15 seconds in AP:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/brpuu9


----------



## JWardell

Oh, looks like all of UK has some bad news:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/bruxu3


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I can't believe how fast this is rolling out.


----------



## Lgkahn

so far i have found two bugs in this release

1. reported by me in 16.1 , acceleration leaving a stop light is now too slow.. cars within ten seconds are 5 lenghts ahead of and your only going around 10 in a 40-45 zone.

2. this appears new to me in 16.2 wasnt in 16.1 but now even on the lowest torque steering setting moving wheel to disengage autosteer is not too hard and the car jerks to one side no matter how gentle you are.. Anyone else seeing this.


----------



## MelindaV

Lgkahn said:


> 2. this appears new to me in 16.2 wasnt in 16.1 but now even on the lowest torque steering setting moving wheel to disengage autosteer is not too hard and the car jerks to one side no matter how gentle you are.. Anyone else seeing this.


Are you talking about the "Steering Modes" (comfort, standard, sport)? I don't think those make a difference on the force required to steer out of auto steer.


----------



## MelindaV

TeslAtari got a new look


----------



## Needsdecaf

JWardell said:


> Apparently 16.2 is now nagging (some?) people to move the wheel every 15 seconds in AP:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/brpuu9


I just did 500 miles today, mostly on autopilot. I'm still on 12.2 and I experience this. I often get the nag while having one hand firmly on the wheel. I do find that sometimes you need to literally fight the wheel to almost the point of disengaging autosteer. So that's definitely NOT new in this update.


----------



## MelindaV

also noticed when un-plugging the USB, the camera icon keeps the red button on. maybe we are now getting the temporary video storage if no USB is plugged in? or just a bug 🐞


----------



## Nautilus

GDN said:


> It did have the center brake light previously, but as you note, was almost unable to be seen. I think that is part of the goal here. The reflection of the light is still almost easier to see, but this is an improvement.


I'm still on 12.1.2, but the brake light representation is VERY difficult to see if you have a red car. You can't catch it out of the corner of your eye, but really need to be looking closely at the screen (which is what you should not be doing when braking!). I too am hoping they find a way to enhance this part of the graphic further.


----------



## Nautilus

Needsdecaf said:


> I'm still on 12.2 and I experience this. I often get the nag while having one hand firmly on the wheel. I do find that sometimes you need to literally fight the wheel to almost the point of disengaging autosteer. So that's definitely NOT new in this update.


Agreed.

A trick I have discovered is if you use your thumb to flip the left control wheel up a notch or down a notch (even if Slacker is paused), the car seems to count that as meeting the requirement of proving you have a hand on the wheel. That way I'm not always fighting the wheel as described above, and inadvertently disengaging autosteer.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I just drove a couple of times with 16.2. I didn’t really notice any difference with autopilot. Seems the same as before. No bugs so far though. The backup camera is working good now instead of showing up blank at first. I’m glad I got an update from 12.


----------



## chaunceyg1

I drove from Atlanta home to Orlando today and updated half way at a charging stop. It was easy to tell the difference between the two with 200 miles before and after. First, I find NoA MUCH better. Much quicker to change lanes (no more five blinker clicks), much better about moving back over as needed after passing, but did find it to sometimes wait until the very last minute to pass. Most of the times it moved into the passing lane at the perfect time, though. Autopilot in general seems to sway more, and I was feeling a little seasick at times. Overall, though, I was very happy with the update. There were a few phantom brakes I didn't like, but nothing extreme.


----------



## chaunceyg1

Madmolecule said:


> No autopilot, cruise control, or car visualizations, not even dancing cars after update. I get the message cruise control not available when I try to engage. I have hard rebooted a couple of times.


I had this issue on 2019.9. When I got a call from the service center after putting in the appointment request, it sounded 100% hardware to him, and he ordered a new AP computer. We went on a test drive, he was confident at that point it was the computer. Got a call from him that night, it was the software that was corrupted when it installed, but systematically failed over time. No amount of reboots or power down attempts resolved it. He had to reflash the update. Sounds like you might have had a corrupt install as well. Might want to see if they can push the firmware again, but it might have to be done by a tech.


----------



## JeffcM3

iChris93 said:


> It's supposed to be a reflection. It's more dynamic now. The reflections change as you drive.


At night , does the reflection on the glass roof show stars moving down the roof when the car is in motion?


----------



## DocScott

chaunceyg1 said:


> I had this issue on 2019.9. When I got a call from the service center after putting in the appointment request, it sounded 100% hardware to him, and he ordered a new AP computer. We went on a test drive, he was confident at that point it was the computer. Got a call from him that night, it was the software that was corrupted when it installed, but systematically failed over time. No amount of reboots or power down attempts resolved it. He had to reflash the update. Sounds like you might have had a corrupt install as well. Might want to see if they can push the firmware again, but it might have to be done by a tech.


Aha!

I've suspected for a long time that many reported "firmware bugs" are actually corrupt installs. I've been told by some that's not possible, but you have a case where it happened.

I understand how it seems to an owner who is less proactive than you like it's a firmware bug: they install an update, new problem show up, and then with the next firmware, they go away. But this would explain why different people see the same problems showing up on different firmware versions. Often, it's not the version that causes the problem, it's the update process itself.


----------



## iChris93

JeffcM3 said:


> At night , does the reflection on the glass roof show stars moving down the roof when the car is in motion?


I does show something. Could be stars!


----------



## slasher016

With the new sentry mode settings you can now keep it off at favorites. How do you set a favorite?


----------



## iChris93

slasher016 said:


> With the new sentry mode settings you can now keep it off at favorites. How do you set a favorite?


When you enter an address, there is a outlined heart you can tap at the pin. The heart will fill, once tapped, and it is then a favorite!


----------



## EpsilonKore

On my drive in this morning I noticed that it is much more responsive in stop and go traffic (less pause once traffic starts moving again) and it seems to accelerate faster in this AP scenario as well. I like the new lane keep feature so far. My garage door open/close on proximity problem went away, but now my mirrors are slow to unfold once leaving an area it was told to be folded in. I did a triple reboot to see if that helps, will test further on my road trip this weekend.


----------



## TheHairyOne

I saw the car flip upside down after going forward quickly after backing up. And whats the whitte dot? 😂 Top window has clouds that move as you drive too. Don't worry I looked up every few minutes while driving too.


----------



## MelindaV

finally can see the turn signals and brake lights on the red car! yay for the new dynamic display!

(its the simple things, ya know)


----------



## Jason Krellner

OK, I'm wondering if I'm the only one seeing this. I was upgraded to 16.2 last night, and I cannot believe how much the other cars in the display dance around. Especially when I was stopped (which is also when I happen to be able to look at the screen), cars next to me were literally doing 360s, and cars that drove past me were shown moving sideways. Also a lot of changing shapes as the computer decided something wasn't a semi or a bus, changed to a van, then to an SUV or regular car.

Frankly, this is totally embarrassing when I drive friends in the car. They make fun of the dancing cars and now it's going to be worse. I'll have to tell them it's a music visualization or something. Otherwise they'll wonder what the hell is wrong with Tesla.

Doesn't give me a lot of confidence in AP and NoA. If the car really thinks everyone else is driving like they're in a demolition derby, what kind of actions is my car going to take?

P.S. I think the rendering of the Model 3 in the new visualizations is too blurry/light, and I cannot see the brake lights from where I sit. Maybe it's too hard to see since my car is white? Hopefully easier to see at night. In the morning sun, I couldn't see a difference.

P.P.S. I'm still happy about the update because of the Sentry Mode updates, and the new safety feature (though I'll only be using the emergency one - I change lanes too much without signaling).


----------



## FF35

Jason Krellner said:


> Frankly, this is totally embarrassing when I drive friends in the car. They make fun of the dancing cars and now it's going to be worse. I'll have to tell them it's a music visualization or something. Otherwise they'll wonder what the hell is wrong with Tesla


You're embarrassed? That seems a little dramatic, especially if you feel compelled to lie to your friends about it.

Keep in mind that the software is a continual work in progress.


----------



## Jason Krellner

FF35 said:


> You're embarrassed? That seems a little dramatic, especially if you feel compelled to lie to your friends about it.
> 
> Keep in mind that the software is a continual work in progress.


Well, when you spend all your time bragging about the Model 3 in general, and then people get in and see that, yeah - it's pretty embarrassing. It's like when I set up new tech, get all excited to show my wife how cool the new setup is, and then it doesn't work.

I can't be alone in that. Maybe you have nicer friends, or just don't care what other people think.


----------



## FF35

Jason Krellner said:


> Well, when you spend all your time bragging about the Model 3 in general, and then people get in and see that, yeah - it's pretty embarrassing. It's like when I set up new tech, get all excited to show my wife how cool the new setup is, and then it doesn't work.
> 
> I can't be alone in that. Maybe you have nicer friends, or just don't care what other people think.


Sure, if I made something and then when trying to show someone how cool it is and then it doesn't work, that's embarrassing.

When demonstrating features in a Tesla that are still in Beta, you should know what to expect. The dancing cars have been there since I bought my car in July of 2018 so that's nothing new for me.


----------



## PNWmisty

Jason Krellner said:


> I can't be alone in that. Maybe you have nicer friends, or just don't care what other people think.


I definitely don't care what other people think unless it's something I'm embarrassed about myself. And I'm definitely not embarrassed about the dancing cars. It simply doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## adam m

The autopilot display needs some noise filtering on the cars around it and the lane lines. The twitching lanes doesn't exude the level of confidence that you'd want from the system.


----------



## Jason Krellner

FF35 said:


> When demonstrating features in a Tesla that are still in Beta, you should know what to expect. The dancing cars have been there since I bought my car in July of 2018 so that's nothing new for me.


Where exactly does it say the visualizations are in beta? Also, 16.2 seems FAR worse to me than it's ever been before. I've never before seen cars do 360s or drive sideways. A little dancing is fine, but these cars are practically moshing.



PNWmisty said:


> I definitely don't care what other people think unless it's something I'm embarrassed about myself. And I'm definitely not embarrassed about the dancing cars. It simply doesn't bother me one bit.


I guess I'm embarrassed FOR Tesla. It seems like a basic thing that they should be able to get right. It's also very distracting. It's no wonder they don't want people to test drive the Model 3.



adam m said:


> The autopilot display needs some noise filtering on the cars around it and the lane lines. The twitching lanes doesn't exude the level of confidence that you'd want from the system.


This.


----------



## PNWmisty

adam m said:


> The autopilot display needs some noise filtering on the cars around it and the lane lines. The twitching lanes doesn't exude the level of confidence that you'd want from the system.


That's OK, I like "seeing" what the system is actually "seeing" in real time, not some dolled up, fake representation of it.

Plus, this helps make up for the fact that I've never seen Flashdance.


----------



## PNWmisty

Jason Krellner said:


> I've never before seen cars do 360s or drive sideways.


You must have had a very tame childhood! Those were required skills in my High School.


----------



## Needsdecaf

I've had the dancing cars since I got my car, and it got better on 12.2. Are they now back?


----------



## DocScott

Teslas do some recalibration after each firmware update, right? So maybe it will get better again after a bit more driving?


----------



## Jason Krellner

Needsdecaf said:


> I've had the dancing cars since I got my car, and it got better on 12.2. Are they now back?


Seems to be a regression in 16.2. I came from 12.1.2, where it wasn't all that noticeable.


----------



## chuckyvt

I've noticed all the dancing cars starting at 16.2 as well. What I believe is happening is starting at 16.2, the display is trying to show the orientation of the car as well position, where as before it was just showing position. I think this will be important going forward on the path to FSD, as the car will need to anticipate where a car will be, not just where it is at right now. 

It's obviously pretty crude at the moment, but I"m sure we'll see it get better in the coming months.


----------



## Bokonon

chuckyvt said:


> I've noticed all the dancing cars starting at 16.2 as well. What I believe is happening is starting at 16.2, the display is trying to show the orientation of the car as well position, where as before it was just showing position. I think this will be important going forward on the path to FSD, as the car will need to anticipate where a car will be, not just where it is at right now.
> It's obviously pretty crude at the moment, but I"m sure we'll see it get better in the coming months.


That's pretty much my interpretation too... the visualization was upgraded, but the noise filters were not, hence the jitters are back for a few weeks. No big deal.


----------



## Shadow LI

PNWmisty said:


> I definitely don't care what other people think unless it's something I'm embarrassed about myself. And I'm definitely not embarrassed about the dancing cars. It simply doesn't bother me one bit.


I drive the best car out of all my friends. Definitely never embarrassed!


----------



## GDN

If you haven't seen the dancing cars and what seems to be regression it likely means you just haven't had your car as long as some of the rest of it. I wish it were a perfect world, but if you think this is regression, go ask some of the S drivers who are now going through software adapted to more than one hardware platform, more than once. I'm not making excuses, but I truly believe it could be another 18 months before we really see this stuff solidify. 

Once again - this car has now been on the road for more than 18 months. That is actually very hard to believe, but the amount of change and advancement in the software while requiring no change to the physical car is astounding. I'm confident that for another 12 to 18 months this software will always be 2 steps forward and one step back. You need to be prepared for that and help provide feedback to make it better. If you find a release you truly like and don't want any more advancements or bugs, I suggest you quit hooking up to wifi at night and ignore the SW update notifications.


----------



## Mike

I just got 16.2 downloaded yesterday afternoon and today was my first drive with it.

The car "icon" seems to be running with its headlights and taillights on during middle of the day operations.

Since we have mandatory DRLs in Canada, are there any other Canuks running .16.x seeing the same thing?

I sent an in car and separate e-mail bug report to Tesla.


----------



## Mike

Ct200h said:


> Can't figure out what that is on the back glass
> Camera ?
> Reverse light indicator ?
> Agree tho Birdseye View is totally overdue.


Reflection of the sun? (Just kidding).

Just got this yesterday and running it first time today, it appears all the exterior lights are "on" even though it is the middle of the day.

I'll plow thru these five pages to see if that is common if DRLs are running.....


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> I think you have to expand the Music window to get the Audio settings.


If that is true, that is a regression IMO.


----------



## MelindaV

for the dancing cars, give it a day or two of driving. On prior FW releases, the cameras needed to do some recalibrating, then things went back to normal of just shuffling cars instead of spinning around cars ;0


----------



## SafariKC

Anyone else notice that the turn signal blinkers now being rendered on the car are not in sync with the actual turn signal blinking the car is doing? Triggers my OCD. I also think they should add some better antialiasing to the car if they are going to use a 3D model. The car itself seems to have a vibration effect (at least on the midnight silver) on the tailgate as it's moving.


----------



## MelindaV

there were turn signals previously shown?


----------



## Bandit

Mike said:


> Reflection of the sun? (Just kidding).
> 
> Just got this yesterday and running it first time today, it appears all the exterior lights are "on" even though it is the middle of the day.
> 
> I'll plow thru these five pages to see if that is common if DRLs are running.....


I'm in Canada and noticed the same thing with the light indicators. Since the lights are on (well, somewhat) with DRLs I figured this is perfectly normal. 
It's the white dot that puzzles me.


----------



## ltphoto

I feel lucky. This update is the best for eliminating the dancing cars for me. Not completely still, but the best I've seen by far. While stopped at traffic lights there has been no movement in the surrounding vehicles most of the time today. On the downside, this update killed my Homelink. Worked perfectly since day 1 (8 months ago) until yesterday when I updated. Ended up deleting the saved program and retraining (which took three tries). All working now.


----------



## Jason Krellner

The dancing cars seemed like it might have been a bit better on the way home from work. I've never seen them as crazy as they were this morning.


----------



## Mike

Bandit said:


> I'm in Canada and noticed the same thing with the light indicators. Since the lights are on (well, somewhat) with DRLs I figured this is perfectly normal.
> It's the white dot that puzzles me.


I'd expect the front DLR pattern to exist, but be less in size than the nightime full fledged headlamps pattern.

IMO the rear lamps should not be glowing in the daytime if only the DRLs are on.


----------



## Unplugged

MelindaV said:


> for the dancing cars, give it a day or two of driving. On prior FW releases, the cameras needed to do some recalibrating, then things went back to normal of just shuffling cars instead of spinning around cars ;0


I sort of enjoy the dancing cars. There's not much else to look at while waiting at the stop light. BTW, for those too "embarrassed" by the dancing/flipping cars, just tell your friends that it's an optional feature for entertainment purposes. You could turn it off, but you enjoy the moving cars.


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> finally can see the turn signals and brake lights on the red car! yay for the new dynamic display!
> 
> (its the simple things, ya know)


Back when we got the new visuals in early access in February my first reaction was yes! Some folks are going to be thrilled to clearly see their brake lights!


----------



## Needsdecaf

Got it tonight, and drove it around a few miles. 

What determines the zoom level of the visualization? Doesn’t seem to be completely tied to speed. Seems to zoom out at a kind of random speed, but not zoom back in until completely stopped.


----------



## MelindaV

Needsdecaf said:


> Got it tonight, and drove it around a few miles.
> 
> What determines the zoom level of the visualization? Doesn't seem to be completely tied to speed. Seems to zoom out at a kind of random speed, but not zoom back in until completely stopped.


type of street is for sure part of it. I think the release notes say it zooms out when on the freeway. I noticed even at slow speeds and stopped on the freeway, it stays zoomed out.


----------



## sduck

Drove the car to Little Rock today. About 375 mies. In EAP 99% of the time, and NOA for a good chunk of it. Turned all that off for a few construction zones. Both EAP and NOA are working better than ever IMHO. Had absolutely zero nags, except for the one time I stopped holding the wheel just to see if they were actually happening quicker than they used to - they don't. NOA was working appreciably better than the last time I used it to any extent, back in late December right after it was first introduced. Lane changes were made at appropriate times, and I only had to abort one of them because the car didn't seem to care about a car about to pass on the left.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Needsdecaf said:


> Got it tonight, and drove it around a few miles.
> 
> What determines the zoom level of the visualization? Doesn't seem to be completely tied to speed. Seems to zoom out at a kind of random speed, but not zoom back in until completely stopped.


It's nearby traffic. It seemed to me that it zooms out if a car drives up behind you or comes into the lane next to you. If traffic is all up ahead, it stays zoomed in.


----------



## sduck

Needsdecaf said:


> Got it tonight, and drove it around a few miles.
> 
> What determines the zoom level of the visualization? Doesn't seem to be completely tied to speed. Seems to zoom out at a kind of random speed, but not zoom back in until completely stopped.


I think it has to do with the amount of cars around you it feels the need to display. So if you're on a residential street with only occasional cars passing by, your car will be big, but if you get on a busier street with cars in front and back and on the sides, you're back to small.


----------



## GDN

My drive home had me stopped at a couple of lights longer than I would have liked tonight, but sitting with brake on hold, my car changed from large to small a few times and I never moved. I think it could be roads, other cars moving around the car, etc. They'll tweak it and make it consistent.


----------



## Bokonon

I've only been on 2019.16.2 for a few hours, but based on a sample size, I'm seeing a huge improvement in the consistency and reliability of the TeslaCam video footage. There also appears to be a small change to the filename format.

Prior to 2019.16.2, when the car was in motion, the dashcam would record decently well, but when the car was stopped (or just slogging along in traffic), video from the repeater cams would often become severely discolored (or obscured by a huge green band across the lower half)... or the files would be 0 bytes. Occasionally, this happened to the front-camera files as well.

Under 2019.16.2, video from all three cameras records flawlessly even when the car is stationary. The quality of the files seems slightly reduced (although the file sizes are roughly the same), but I'll gladly take that over missing/corrupt files!

The filename format for the dashcam files has also changed, and now includes the "seconds" component of the file timestamp (in addition to year, month, day, hour, minute, and video source). For example:

2019-05-23_20-11*-56*-right_repeater.mp4

...instead of:

2019-05-23_20-11-right_repeater.mp4

And armed with this information...



Alighieri256 said:


> Any reports the 16.2 fixes the time gaps in Sentry Mode clips?


...I can unfortunately confirm that the Sentry-event/saved-clip time-gap bug still appears to be present in 2019.16.2. 

When I tap the dashcam icon to save the 10 most recent clips, there is an ~8-second gap between the end of the last saved clip and the beginning of the next clip. Here's the progression of my right-repeater clips as an example:

2019-05-23_20-06-07-right_repeater.mp4
2019-05-23_20-07-08-right_repeater.mp4
2019-05-23_20-09-08-right_repeater.mp4
2019-05-23_20-10-08-right_repeater.mp4
2019-05-23_20-11-09-right_repeater.mp4
2019-05-23_20-11-56-right_repeater.mp4 <-- Last "Saved" clip in series
2019-05-23_20-12-10-right_repeater.mp4 <-- Next clip in "Recent"; stopped video shortly after

The gap in timestamp between the last "Saved" file and the next "Recent" file is 14 seconds, but the length of the "Recent" file is only 6 seconds, suggesting that there are 8 seconds of missing footage. (The actual footage in the above clips doesn't reveal much, as the car was parked at the time, and the only noticeable motion is the trees swaying slightly in the wind... I'll have to confirm this by taking video of a clock or something.)

Separately, from the list above, you can also see that there appears to be a little bit of "slippage" in the seconds component of the timestamp. At a glance it seems to happen every 3-4 sets, so there may also be a ~0.3-second gap between each set of clips (at least with my hardware).


----------



## dburkland

FrancoisP said:


> I will. With Tesla's there's no need to wake up the car to figure out where it's at.


TeslaFi's method never wakes the car since it only activates once the car is put into park and it determines the car is in a safe location (or not). If the car is in a safe location the car will sleep normally as long as you have sleep mode enabled. With that said I'm hoping Tesla will someday allow us to tweak the "enhanced" sentry mode settings from the app including adding/removing favorites. Have you tested to see how long after parking does it take for sentry to automatically activate?

I'm regards to the AP nag timeframe, I tested this 4 separate times yesterday and came back with a 30 second delay each time between steering wheel input and the nag,


----------



## orekart

iChris93 said:


> I think you have to expand the Music window to get the Audio settings.


and continue to use your imagination on Model 3 about what the names of long album titles and song titles mi...

note we get updated UI graphics for thumbs up and th...










How could this get overlooked in the UI refresh?

I've emailed the north america support. If you are affected by this and have not yet emailed a report, please do so now.


----------



## TomT

It may have always been there but was too small for me to see, but I notice that the new visualization shows when the brake lights are on... I find this handy for seeing at what point they kick on and off with regeneration...


----------



## msjulie

> Seems to be a regression in 16.2. I came from 12.1.2, where it wasn't all that noticeable.


I feel like there's a mambo line along side my car, 12.1.2 .. I was hoping the eventual new release would fit it..


----------



## TheHairyOne

Lane changes engaged by AP via turn signal input were way smoother and human-like last night.


----------



## evannole

I installed this version this morning. Traffic was unusually light so I didn't use EAP much, but where I did use it, it seemed pretty smooth. No phantom braking incidents.

I experienced the lane departure warning and correction a couple of times - once while testing it deliberately, and a couple more when I didn't think I was close to the line but the car thought I was. The car beeped once when doing this which was a bit annoying, as there was no one around me and there was no risk of a collision with either a vehicle or the wall well to the left of the HOV lane I was in. But the lane corrections themselves do seem pretty smooth and I appreciate the extra measure of safety, as long as it behaves properly and predictably. I do wonder what might happen if, as garsh said, I had to dodge a pothole, animal, pedestrian or debris.

I don't recall seeing any dancing cars on the screen but wasn't stopped at traffic lights much this morning.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Tried out EAP / NOA today. Had a few weird incidents of phantom lane change / refusal to change lanes. NOA still seems to be decent to slightly better. 

Dancing cars are back.


----------



## GDN

Interestingly enough for the (9) Model S and X's on Teslafi that report they have FSD HW, none of them have moved to this release. It could just be the odds, but with 2/3 of the fleet now reporting to be on 16.2, I find it interesting that none of the FSD HW/HW 3.0 cars have updated. They are all still showing 12.1.2 or one on 5.17.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

GDN said:


> Interestingly enough for the (9) Model S and X's on Teslafi that report they have FSD HW, none of them have moved to this release. It could just be the odds, but with 2/3 of the fleet now reporting to be on 16.2, I find it interesting that none of the FSD HW/HW 3.0 cars have updated. They are all still showing 12.1.2 or one on 5.17.


I have HW 3.0 and just updated to 16.2 today.


----------



## GDN

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I have HW 3.0 and just updated to 16.2 today.


Corrrect - there are many 3's with FSD HW, but Teslafi is not recognizing FSD HW in the Model 3. I think Tesla is intentionally hiding the HW3.0 from the SW for now. It is not displaying what most believe to be the internal option code APH4 for that hardware.


----------



## turnem

chaunceyg1 said:


> I drove from Atlanta home to Orlando today and updated half way at a charging stop. It was easy to tell the difference between the two with 200 miles before and after. First, I find NoA MUCH better. Much quicker to change lanes (no more five blinker clicks), much better about moving back over as needed after passing, but did find it to sometimes wait until the very last minute to pass. Most of the times it moved into the passing lane at the perfect time, though. Autopilot in general seems to sway more, and I was feeling a little seasick at times. Overall, though, I was very happy with the update. There were a few phantom brakes I didn't like, but nothing extreme.


I'm still on 2019.12.1.2 and I've got a noticeable sway in my Autopilot. It's more noticeable on the interstate at higher speeds. I'm HW3/FSD - not sure if that matters.


----------



## skygraff

Might’ve missed it in the last 6 pages but, even though I still can’t quite make out the brake lights or turn signals in the smaller graphic of the car, the brake lights reflected on the (daylight, anyway) ground are very prominent and immensely helpful. Kudos for that detail.


----------



## Hollywood7

Regarding the "Dancing Cars"
Is everyone aware that after a software update, the data that was saved for the calibration for the cameras has to be recalibrated?
Radar is not being used for the side repeater cameras, this is all done visually, it takes time.
So many people are installing the update, driving to the nearest intersection & reporting that the "Dancing Cars" is still bad...
Remember when you bought your car & you couldn't even turn on AP for the first 40-50 miles... Same thing going on after a SW update.


----------



## GDN

Hollywood7 said:


> Regarding the "Dancing Cars"
> Is everyone aware that after a software update, the data that was saved for the calibration for the cameras has to be recalibrated?
> Radar is not being used for the side repeater cameras, this is all done visually, it takes time.
> So many people are installing the update, driving to the nearest intersection & reporting that the "Dancing Cars" is still bad...
> Remember when you bought your car & you couldn't even turn on AP for the first 40-50 miles... Same thing going on after a SW update.


This has been noted and said by others as well, but to be honest I don't think we have any real proof of this? I'm OK with our thinking this is likely true, but I'm truly not sure we know this or can prove it. Does anyone have any documentation on this. I've got about 60 miles on mine since SW update and they still danced a jig at stoplights (I'll also note that the dancing cars don't bother me in the least.)

If there is a calibration going on this is not like the original calibration when the car is brand new, if it is then the SW shouldn't allow us to use the advanced features relying on these cameras and it does. Also they do not show the calibration ring around the steering wheel.

I'm not picking on your post, others have mentioned it, I just don't want to go back through 6 pages of this thread to find the posts, but I'm just not sure we have the proof of this and Tesla never warns us of this or gives any indication that this is what is going on.


----------



## slacker775

I think that the speculation that they are gearing up to start showing the other vehicles in various other positions may be what’s behind the newly dancing cars effect. We all remember them dancing like crazy back in the fall, and I’ve seen occasions where I’d be stopped at an intersection and it’d pick up cars crossing the showing up as cars just sliding sideways, which always looked really odd. As they are gearing up towards more surface street AP/FSD usage, they need to shake out all these behaviors. I suspect that the dancing will improve - uhh, take that however you like - over the next few releases.


----------



## Mike

TheHairyOne said:


> Lane changes engaged by AP via turn signal input were way smoother and human-like last night.


How are initial entries into an off ramp/deceleration lane handled via NOA?

My last use of the above was with 12.1.2 and it was too robotic....the car was literally always exactly xx inches from the white line on the edge of the road surface as said road surface widened to include the exit lane.....which results in too much lateral g force for passenger comfort.

Any normal driver (or NOA) doesn't induce that rate of lateral g force when passing another slower moving vehicle in a freeway setting, so it shouldn't be so robotic when controlling the departure from the right lane to an exit lane.


----------



## FF35

Mike said:


> How are initial entries into an off ramp/deceleration lane handled via NOA?
> 
> My last use of the above was with 12.1.2 and it was too robotic....the car was literally always exactly xx inches from the white line on the edge of the road surface as said road surface widened to include the exit lane.....which results in too much lateral g force for passenger comfort.
> 
> Any normal driver (or NOA) doesn't induce that rate of lateral g force when passing another slower moving vehicle in a freeway setting, so it shouldn't be so robotic when controlling the departure from the right lane to an exit lane.


Lane changes are much smoother than NOA exits on off ramps. My only guess would be that the car wants to get off the exit ASAP. I personally disengage before the exit but also know this will improve over time.


----------



## JustTheTip




----------



## skygraff

Confirmed that the brake lights do reflect on the night ground as well but, depending on ambient light, it can be a bit hard to see (dusk vs dark).

Another bit of interesting behavior I hadn’t seen mentioned before (sorry if it was) is that, after I removed my USB teslacam properly (stopped the dash cam), the sentry mode icon was still on my screen and it turned red when I touched it. I didn’t leave it on since it was in my garage and I won’t get back to the car for a few days but, unless somebody else has info on it, I might have to test this out by simulating an event. Wonder if it stores the videos locally or uploads them and, in either case, if it’s not just a screen bug and really is recording, will it put those videos on a USB drive inserted later.

Anybody have info on sentry mode without a USB drive?


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

skygraff said:


> Confirmed that the brake lights do reflect on the night ground as well but, depending on ambient light, it can be a bit hard to see (dusk vs dark).
> 
> Another bit of interesting behavior I hadn't seen mentioned before (sorry if it was) is that, after I removed my USB teslacam properly (stopped the dash cam), the sentry mode icon was still on my screen and it turned red when I touched it. I didn't leave it on since it was in my garage and I won't get back to the car for a few days but, unless somebody else has info on it, I might have to test this out by simulating an event. Wonder if it stores the videos locally or uploads them and, in either case, if it's not just a screen bug and really is recording, will it put those videos on a USB drive inserted later.
> 
> Anybody have info on sentry mode without a USB drive?


I'm seeing this too. I thought I had read somewhere that Sentry mode would send the recording to Tesla and send us notifications on our apps.

That being said, when I entered my car yesterday, I saw a popup I hadn't seen before, reading there were 4 sentry-related alerts. Didn't receive anything on my app, but they were recorded to the flash drive.

I also noticed that my USB drive is now again working in both USB slots (it would only work in the left one before).


----------



## Jason Krellner

Hollywood7 said:


> Regarding the "Dancing Cars" ...
> Remember when you bought your car & you couldn't even turn on AP for the first 40-50 miles... Same thing going on after a SW update.


I never experienced this level of the cars on the display "getting jiggy with it" before - either when I picked up the car, or after any of my 16 prior software updates.


----------



## GDN

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I'm seeing this too. I thought I had read somewhere that Sentry mode would send the recording to Tesla and send us notifications on our apps.
> 
> That being said, when I entered my car yesterday, I saw a popup I hadn't seen before, reading there were 4 sentry-related alerts. Didn't receive anything on my app, but they were recorded to the flash drive.
> 
> I also noticed that my USB drive is now again working in both USB slots (it would only work in the left one before).


A Sentry alert just means that there was a recorded event, likely someone just walking by the car. These can happen often and are often harmless, but this is also how a few people have been caught keying a car. Easiest to take a look at your car and if nothing is wrong you can likely ignore them. Others want to review the video if some event has caused Sentry to record.

If someone is truly damaging your car and or breaks in, Sentry should go to alarm mode and that sends a push notification to your phone in real time, so you would know as it is happening. It takes quite a bit to set the alarm mode off though.


----------



## Jason Krellner

GDN said:


> A Sentry alert just means that there was a recorded event, likely someone just walking by the car. These can happen often and are often harmless, but this is also how a few people have been caught keying a car. Easiest to take a look at your car and if nothing is wrong you can likely ignore them. Others want to review the video if some event has caused Sentry to record.
> 
> If someone is truly damaging your car and or breaks in, Sentry should go to alarm mode and that sends a push notification to your phone in real time, so you would know as it is happening. It takes quite a bit to set the alarm mode off though.


Got my fist "alarm" notification last night while at a concert. Couldn't leave, so just checked the car out when I got back and all seemed just fine. Turns out, after reviewing the video, it was just a handful of women standing behind the car and one of them may have bumped it with her butt as a car drove by them. Strange that such a small event would cause an alarm, but good to know my Sentry is keeping an eye out. It was fun watching them all jump when the alarm went off - and see them scramble away.


----------



## msjulie

> Regarding the "Dancing Cars"


Been on 12.1.2 for weeks and I get the "entertaining" dancing cars at every single light, every day. Just lucky I guess


----------



## Mike

FF35 said:


> I personally disengage before the exit but also know this will improve over time.


This has also been my standard practice after letting NOA try it once (per software version) and being debriefed by the co-pilot.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Anyone else on this version lose charging in one or both front USB ports? I use a Jeda pad with a charge-only cable to the left side and a splitter on the right w/dashcam connected to data cable and the charge-only cable to the Jeda. First, I lost charging on both sides, and now the left is working but not the right. I've tried reboots (both with and without brake pedal pressed), unpugging/re-plugging, switching sides, etc. I've not been able to get the splitter to send power to the Jeda.


----------



## Chip Douglas

Sigh still no update although I’ve been around WiFi for days 

I see in TeslaFi that it’s been rolled out to about 2/3rds I’d the fleet. Is it possible that my download has been corrupted/stuck? Is there anyway to sort of force check for an update?

I’ve tried holding down both buttons and restarting with no luck. 

Thanks


----------



## FF35

Chip Douglas said:


> Sigh still no update although I've been around WiFi for days
> 
> I see in TeslaFi that it's been rolled out to about 2/3rds I'd the fleet. Is it possible that my download has been corrupted/stuck? Is there anyway to sort of force check for an update?
> 
> I've tried holding down both buttons and restarting with no luck.
> 
> Thanks


Start a chat or make a quick call to Tesla. If it's available for your car, they'll push it.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

FF35 said:


> When demonstrating features in a Tesla that are still in Beta,


It seems quite often the go to reply on the forum now about broken features is that "well everything in the car is beta so just wait for the next update" that's getting a little old and inexcusable. Now the blind spot detection is beta? The only thing that says beta is AP and NOA


----------



## MelindaV

Jason Krellner said:


> it was just a handful of women standing behind the car and one of them may have bumped it with her butt as a car drove by them. Strange that such a small event would cause an alarm,


were you in a garage building? other have mentioned when parked in certain places in a garage and larger vehicles go by, it has set off the alarm because of the floor moving/shaking. so possibly it was this more than the women standing nearby


----------



## Jason Krellner

MelindaV said:


> were you in a garage building? other have mentioned when parked in certain places in a garage and larger vehicles go by, it has set off the alarm because of the floor moving/shaking. so possibly it was this more than the women standing nearby


Yes, was in a tall parking garage structure in downtown Chicago. Interestingly, though, dozens of cars drove by and didn't set it off. Maybe the one that drove by had bass booming or something.


----------



## Chip Douglas

Jason Krellner said:


> Got my fist "alarm" notification last night while at a concert. Couldn't leave, so just checked the car out when I got back and all seemed just fine. Turns out, after reviewing the video, it was just a handful of women standing behind the car and one of them may have bumped it with her butt as a car drove by them. Strange that such a small event would cause an alarm, but good to know my Sentry is keeping an eye out. It was fun watching them all jump when the alarm went off - and see them scramble away.


I also got my first notification the other day. Freaked me out but when I got to the car all was fine.

Reading the comments above I guess it was because it was in a parking garage and a car drove by or some shaking from the upper level?


----------



## Chip Douglas

FF35 said:


> Start a chat or make a quick call to Tesla. If it's available for your car, they'll push it.


What's the best way to initiate chat? I see the form on the website but I imagine that's going to take weeks to be answered.


----------



## RichEV

Chip Douglas said:


> What's the best way to initiate chat? I see the form on the website but I imagine that's going to take weeks to be answered.


At the bottom of the https://www.tesla.com/support page, there is a chat button. It is only active during normal Tesla working hours.


----------



## MarkB

adam m said:


> The autopilot display needs some noise filtering on the cars around it and the lane lines. The twitching lanes doesn't exude the level of confidence that you'd want from the system.


There's detection and there's display/rendering.

I'm supposing that the dancing is a display issue since it occured with a significant change to the display.

I see the dancing in the display, but the car behaves as good/better than ever.


----------



## MarkB

Ct200h said:


> Agree tho Birdseye View is totally overdue.


I don't think they have the cameras (locations and lenses) available for birds-eye view.


----------



## FF35

Chip Douglas said:


> What's the best way to initiate chat? I see the form on the website but I imagine that's going to take weeks to be answered.


It's actually pretty quick. The three times I've used it, they responded in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Skione65

@FF35,

Great but you didn't answer the question.

Ski


----------



## Scranton Model 3 owner

I got this update on Thursday. Didn't have a problem until I decided to drive a long distance and use Navigate on Autopilot. When selected and the route is confirmed, the mobile connectivity disappears and there is no traffic update and obviously no internet connectivity as well as no radio. Reboot did not correct the error, it just happens again. I'm guessing this is why they are pulling the update for wide distribution.


----------



## MelindaV

Scranton Model 3 owner said:


> I got this update on Thursday. Didn't have a problem until I decided to drive a long distance and use Navigate on Autopilot. When selected and the route is confirmed, the mobile connectivity disappears and there is no traffic update and obviously no internet connectivity as well as no radio. Reboot did not correct the error, it just happens again. I'm guessing this is why they are pulling the update for wide distribution.


I've used NoA multiple times on this FW release without an issue with the LTE connection.


----------



## FF35

Skione65 said:


> @FF35,
> 
> Great but you didn't answer the question.
> 
> Ski


What question is that? How to start a chat?

I didn't answer it because someone else already did.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2-73d3f3c-5-20-2019.12889/page-8#post-236180


----------



## airj1012

I got my update on Tuesday or Wednesday. Didn't have any issues until today. Now I don't have any visualizations for lane markers or other cars preventing me from using cruise or autosteer. Unfortunately, support is closed until Monday. Anyone else experiencing this? I've rebooted many times and let the car sit for hours. No resolution.


----------



## John Di Cecco

After update i am finding NOA, lane changing and auto pilot vastly improved.


----------



## gaM3changer

airj1012 said:


> I got my update on Tuesday or Wednesday. Didn't have any issues until today. Now I don't have any visualizations for lane markers or other cars preventing me from using cruise or autosteer. Unfortunately, support is closed until Monday. Anyone else experiencing this? I've rebooted many times and let the car sit for hours. No resolution.


Unfortunately, this bug has been around the last few updates. My first encounter with it was back in 8.5. Try turning off autosteer in the Autopilot menu and back on (have to be in park). It's worked for me the last few times while stuck in traffic.


----------



## Mesprit87

Nautilus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> A trick I have discovered is if you use your thumb to flip the left control wheel up a notch or down a notch (even if Slacker is paused), the car seems to count that as meeting the requirement of proving you have a hand on the wheel. That way I'm not always fighting the wheel as described above, and inadvertently disengaging autosteer.


Really nice to know, tried and you can actually cancel the message. I find the ON/OFF side of using the rotary switch more confortable then guessing if I need to give more steering input and look at the screen to confirm.


----------



## Rogue1

njbrian1 said:


> Does anyone have problems with the lane departure with both warnings and assist? I turned on the lane assist and it did not steer back into the lane when I crossed lines multiple times. Tried land departure with warning and don't get the steering wheel vibration anymore. Any suggestions or anyone find it works consistently?


I had the same issue of nothing for the first day or two. Then all of a sudden the next day it started working and consistent as well. I rarely hear an audible alert in my vehicle for some reason so it got my attention.


----------



## DocScott

I've taken some short trips with 16.2. No new unpleasant behaviors were evident, no dancing cars (an occasional twitch, but rare and minor). Before I upgraded, I was worried the new visualization might be annoying when it zoomed in and out, but it's actually very well implemented. Location-dependent sentry mode activation is working as it should. I have a LR Model 3 with plain-vanilla AP and HW 2.5.


----------



## Klaus-rf

I have noticed that since 16.2 FW was installed, my left turn signal does not cancel as it should.

Previously when using the left lane change (partial downward movement on stalk - where it flashed three times) I could cancel it by again pushing partial down on the stalk. Now it does mot cancel the lane change three flashes.

Also when pushing the stalk down fully the left signal engages and does not cancel when pushing down (short or full) left again.

The left signal does cancel when pushing up (right short or long).


----------



## SciFriGuy

The front end motor whine has lengthened in this update. Used to last for a few seconds, from 5-20mph. Now it continues until about 35-40 mph, staying on if you drive moderately. It goes away or road noise covers it above 35. Very annoying.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Has anyone noticed that the collision warning is WAY more sensitive with this update? I usually have it on the middle settings and it almost never goes off. Has gone off three times since the update on Thursday. Annoying. I moved it to late. Hope that solves it but...


----------



## MelindaV

Needsdecaf said:


> Has anyone noticed that the collision warning is WAY more sensitive with this update? I usually have it on the middle settings and it almost never goes off. Has gone off three times since the update on Thursday. Annoying. I moved it to late. Hope that solves it but...


ive not had this come up at all.


----------



## FF35

Needsdecaf said:


> Has anyone noticed that the collision warning is WAY more sensitive with this update? I usually have it on the middle settings and it almost never goes off. Has gone off three times since the update on Thursday. Annoying. I moved it to late. Hope that solves it but...


My setting has always been on late. It has triggered in situations that would not be an accident with 16.2 and that's never been an issue with any previous release.


----------



## evannole

Needsdecaf said:


> Has anyone noticed that the collision warning is WAY more sensitive with this update? I usually have it on the middle settings and it almost never goes off. Has gone off three times since the update on Thursday. Annoying. I moved it to late. Hope that solves it but...


Yes, definitely. I noticed this in bumper-to-bumper traffic the other day. The first warning was perhaps appropriate, as I was approaching a car that suddenly slowed, but a minute or so later, it warned me again, and I couldn't quite figure out why. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## MelindaV

evannole said:


> it warned me again, and I couldn't quite figure out why. Haven't seen it since.


most of the times I've had mine go off, isnt because of the car I am following, but the one ahead of it slowing down suddenly. So sometimes the radar is seeing something beyond where you can readily see.


----------



## Lgkahn

I agree with others dancing cars only at stoplights is horrible with this.release. never had this issue on any other releases.


----------



## airj1012

gaM3changer said:


> Unfortunately, this bug has been around the last few updates. My first encounter with it was back in 8.5. Try turning off autosteer in the Autopilot menu and back on (have to be in park). It's worked for me the last few times while stuck in traffic.


Thanks for the tip but unfortunately no resolution. Tried it twice. Tesla service is back on the phones today, but all they suggested was to power the car off and wait inside for 3 minutes. No resolution there either. Now it's off to the service center which doesn't have any availability until Friday. I was just there within the past month...Who knows what it is.


----------



## Mike

An unusual observation (that I am also forwarding to Tesla):

I usually shut the HVAC off when I park back at home, but I didn't do that this morning.

About 20 minutes after parking (and Walk Away Lock had locked up the car) I went into the garage and the chiller fan/magic bottle pumps were running at a speed far above "normal".

I fetched my phone to get into the car, turned off the HVAC and re-locked the car (via Walk Away Lock).

The car then remained silent, except for the "normal" magic bottle pumps running at some pre-determined slow speed (until deep sleep occurs later).


----------



## NR4P

Mike said:


> An unusual observation (that I am also forwarding to Tesla):
> 
> I usually shut the HVAC off when I park back at home, but I didn't do that this morning.
> 
> About 20 minutes after parking (and Walk Away Lock had locked up the car) I went into the garage and the chiller fan/magic bottle pumps were running at a speed far above "normal".
> 
> I fetched my phone to get into the car, turned off the HVAC and re-locked the car (via Walk Away Lock).
> 
> The car then remained silent, except for the "normal" magic bottle pumps running at some pre-determined slow speed (until deep sleep occurs later).


Same issue here. I started seeing this with 12.1.2 and continues on this release.
I have elevated this to the SC, and while mobile service was changing right repeater/camera due to an issue, tech said he was taking dates/times of this and elevating. Allegedly its to keep battery cool but I demonstrated dates/times where it is in garage and temps are around 80 degs. If you see this in Ontario as well it confirms my belief it is not a temperature issue.

I have mobile techs cell number and he told me to text him to remind him on Wed if no response.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mike said:


> An unusual observation (that I am also forwarding to Tesla):
> 
> I usually shut the HVAC off when I park back at home, but I didn't do that this morning.
> 
> About 20 minutes after parking (and Walk Away Lock had locked up the car) I went into the garage and the chiller fan/magic bottle pumps were running at a speed far above "normal".
> 
> I fetched my phone to get into the car, turned off the HVAC and re-locked the car (via Walk Away Lock).
> 
> The car then remained silent, except for the "normal" magic bottle pumps running at some pre-determined slow speed (until deep sleep occurs later).


I had this happen too. Thought a door was open or I left Climate on.


----------



## Needsdecaf

MelindaV said:


> most of the times I've had mine go off, isnt because of the car I am following, but the one ahead of it slowing down suddenly. So sometimes the radar is seeing something beyond where you can readily see.


Not it for me. Two times it was a car slowing to turn right,mind I was going straight. Another time was a car slowing to make a left, but I was already slowing to make the same left!

Never has happened like this before.


----------



## Mike

NR4P said:


> Same issue here. I started seeing this with 12.1.2 and continues on this release.
> I have elevated this to the SC, and while mobile service was changing right repeater/camera due to an issue, tech said he was taking dates/times of this and elevating. Allegedly its to keep battery cool but I demonstrated dates/times where it is in garage and temps are around 80 degs. If you see this in Ontario as well it confirms my belief it is not a temperature issue.
> 
> I have mobile techs cell number and he told me to text him to remind him on Wed if no response.


Please let us know what happens with your particular situation.

I just found it too much of a coincidence that once I turned off the HVAC and locked up the car, the noise stopped.


----------



## JWardell

Needsdecaf said:


> Has anyone noticed that the collision warning is WAY more sensitive with this update? I usually have it on the middle settings and it almost never goes off. Has gone off three times since the update on Thursday. Annoying. I moved it to late. Hope that solves it but...


Definitely. I've always had it set on medium and rarely hear it once ever month or two, and since installing it has gone off several times especially with my wife driving. I just act as if it's her...


----------



## Stach

FF35 said:


> Start a chat or make a quick call to Tesla. If it's available for your car, they'll push it.


Unfortunately, that didn't work for me. I just finished my chat and the only way they would have pushed the software to me, was if I had a failed push before. I stated that I was hoping for the 2019.16.2 software so that I could use "emergency lane departure avoidance".

Is there a better way to request the latest firmware in chat?


----------



## MelindaV

Stach said:


> Unfortunately, that didn't work for me. I just finished my chat and the only way they would have pushed the software to me, was if I had a failed push before. I stated that I was hoping for the 2019.16.2 software so that I could use "emergency lane departure avoidance".
> 
> Is there a better way to request the latest firmware in chat?


until your car's VIN is up for that particular release, the CS and Service people can't push a release out to your car. If for some reason, you needed a release to be resent to your car, they can do that.


----------



## Jan Groenen

I like that you can see the break lights now on your screen!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

When you're driving, you can see sky on the rooftop scrolling from top to bottom.


----------



## HCD3

Stach said:


> Unfortunately, that didn't work for me. I just finished my chat and the only way they would have pushed the software to me, was if I had a failed push before. I stated that I was hoping for the 2019.16.2 software so that I could use "emergency lane departure avoidance".
> 
> Is there a better way to request the latest firmware in chat?


Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance cannot be permanently turned off, only for the current drive. In my experience it works only if there is a line painted next to the curb or side of the road. 16.2 is the buggiest update yet for me. When the ELDA goes off it scares the crap out of me, and jerks the car back towards the left, with AP NOT engaged. 16.2 has broken WiFi,LTE, Homelink, frozen screen every morning. I wouldn't be in any rush to install this update. On another forum there are numerous people who show "update failed" while the screen says it's installed. Teslafi reports that it is still being installed, but apparently at a slower rate than initially. As always YMMV.


----------



## msjulie

@HCD3 This update, specifically the addition of another mandatory feature (anything I have to keep turning off every day in my mind is mandatory) prompted me to write to Tesla to request (strongly) that all behavioral-changing features should have permanent user settings. In addition, I 'forgot' all the WiFi settings to hopefully delay 16.2 which oddly showed up for me for about 30 seconds (on the phone app) and then vanished.

I've already had enough phantom braking and emergency braking episodes.. service reiterated beta software which is fine so let me turn it off and have it stick..


----------



## HCD3

msjulie said:


> @HCD3 This update, specifically the addition of another mandatory feature (anything I have to keep turning off every day in my mind is mandatory) prompted me to write to Tesla to request (strongly) that all behavioral-changing features should have permanent user settings. In addition, I 'forgot' all the WiFi settings to hopefully delay 16.2 which oddly showed up for me for about 30 seconds (on the phone app) and then vanished.
> 
> I've already had enough phantom braking and emergency braking episodes.. service reiterated beta software which is fine so let me turn it off and have it stick..


Absolutely, yup!!


----------



## HCD3

msjulie said:


> @HCD3 This update, specifically the addition of another mandatory feature (anything I have to keep turning off every day in my mind is mandatory) prompted me to write to Tesla to request (strongly) that all behavioral-changing features should have permanent user settings. In addition, I 'forgot' all the WiFi settings to hopefully delay 16.2 which oddly showed up for me for about 30 seconds (on the phone app) and then vanished.
> 
> I've already had enough phantom braking and emergency braking episodes.. service reiterated beta software which is fine so let me turn it off and have it stick..


What firmware are you on msjulie?


----------



## MelindaV

HCD3 said:


> What firmware are you on msjulie?


since this is in the 16.2 thread, Im going to go out on a limb and guess 16.2


----------



## Needsdecaf

First use in heavy traffic this morning and can report that changing lanes via the turn signal is much more responsive and smooth. Delay is greatly reduced. 

Bugs I have encountered:

- Overly sensitive collision alarm
- Long periods of lack of LTE signal 
- Long periods of "loading" streaming audio even once LTE signal has returned


----------



## HCD3

MelindaV said:


> since this is in the 16.2 thread, Im going to go out on a limb and guess 16.2


Oops, sorry Mel. I'm following so many threads that I forget where I am. I follow another 16.2 thread where the owner had a failed 16.2 update and was curious what firmware they were on prior to update failure. I looked back on this thread and I wasn't lost. My response is a page back to Stach.


----------



## Mike

Jan Groenen said:


> I like that you can see the break lights now on your screen!
> View attachment 26264


Wow!

That looks great.

My car shows the headlamps and tail lamps on at all times.

I think the issue may be tied to the DRLs as they must be on in Canada at all times.

The only way I can clearly see my brake lamps is via the center brake lamp being illuminated, as well as a glow of red on the digital pavement surface emanating from the left and right tail lamp housings.


----------



## Mike

HCD3 said:


> 16.2 has broken WiFi,LTE, Homelink, frozen screen every morning.


I'm back to losing LTE at least once per drive and my music streaming from my phone is no longer seamless.


----------



## Gabzqc

Update for 16.2, Climate is now saved in user profiles. Certainly temperature and I think direction of airflow too ! 

I have also found a delay to unlock the car from my phone, I am waiting for 5 seconds with my door handle pulled before it does anything... before update it was instant... Galaxy s7


----------



## iChris93

Gabzqc said:


> Update for 16.2, Climate is now saved in user profiles. Certainly temperature and I think direction of airflow too !


It has always been like this for me. Heated seats are saved too.



Gabzqc said:


> I have also found a delay to unlock the car from my phone, I am waiting for 5 seconds with my door handle pulled before it does anything... before update it was instant... Galaxy s7


Do you have Sentry mode on when you notice the delay?


----------



## Gabzqc

iChris93 said:


> It has always been like this for me. Heated seats are saved too.
> 
> Do you have Sentry mode on when you notice the delay?


Ok, I might be wrong then 
Yes Sentry was enabled... you think thats the cause?


----------



## xeresk

Rick Steinwand said:


> When you're driving, you can see sky on the rooftop scrolling from top to bottom.


How cool is that ? I noticed it today. It's been raining and I could see the reflexion of the clouds passing by. I wonder if that changes with the weather ?


----------



## dburkland

16.2 has been pretty solid except for a bug with Homelink today where it would not open either of my programmed garage doors.


----------



## iChris93

Gabzqc said:


> Yes Sentry was enabled... you think thats the cause?


Yes, Sentry seems to cause a delay in opening for me.


----------



## MelindaV

Every few weeks, portland freeways get new tire tracks from street racers that close them down for their entertainment. On the way home tonight, I think my car caught them in the act


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Since 16.2 it seems that my TeslaCam is not erasing old files and filling up the drive. It no longer has files in the root of TeslaCam, but instead has 2 folders; RecentClips and SavedClips. It also seems to save a LOT into SavedClips. I thought this was only for when I clicked the camera icon, but it has 21 folders of data. I have manually saved clips only once since my last data delete. 

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## garsh

WonkoTheSane said:


> Since 16.2 it seems that my TeslaCam is not erasing old files and filling up the drive. It no longer has files in the root of TeslaCam, but instead has 2 folders; RecentClips and SavedClips. It also seems to save a LOT into SavedClips. I thought this was only for when I clicked the camera icon, but it has 21 folders of data. I have manually saved clips only once since my last data delete.


SavedClips is also where Sentry Mode stores videos every time somebody walks past your car.
Turn off Sentry Mode, and that should stop.


----------



## MelindaV

WonkoTheSane said:


> Since 16.2 it seems that my TeslaCam is not erasing old files and filling up the drive. It no longer has files in the root of TeslaCam, but instead has 2 folders; RecentClips and SavedClips. It also seems to save a LOT into SavedClips. I thought this was only for when I clicked the camera icon, but it has 21 folders of data. I have manually saved clips only once since my last data delete.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


sounds like you started using Sentry or saving clips more than previously. Anything in the Saved folder will remain until you physically remove the drive and delete them. The items in the Recent folder will be a continuous prior 60 minutes. This is the same as it has been since the beginning, but with the addition of Sentry, the Saved will fill up faster.


----------



## MJJ

I confess, I have not read all 12 pages of this thread. Maybe you already told me, but...

Didn't I expect to get advanced summon in 16.2?


----------



## GDN

MJJ said:


> I confess, I have not read all 12 pages of this thread. Maybe you already told me, but...
> 
> Didn't I expect to get advanced summon in 16.2?


Unfortunately not. Elon has now said it is coming, but expect the next big release, not this one.


----------



## MJJ

GDN said:


> Unfortunately not. Elon has now said it is coming, but expect the next big release, not this one.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I went to the Tampa Bay Rays game last night and "Mr. Spacely" pretty much drove me home. The highway ramp is 2 blocks from the parking lot. I hit NOAP and "home." It immediately changed out of the passing lane, then a mile later exited HWY375 onto HWY275. It found the correct lane over the next mile or two where on-ramps come and go from both sides of the road. Then as I exited at 54th Avenue South it slowed down for the steep right hand turn and dropped into regular AP. I stayed in the left lane and it drove me through the SunPass lane on the toll booth and over two little bridges to Pinellas Bayway South. Here I had to disengage for a quick 90 degree left turn at the traffic light. I put it back into AP and (here's the amazing part) it navigated through a very tough road construction area. They are building a new Tierra Verde bridge and it is a mess. It is a very narrow, one lane, winding detour that most folks handle at about 35MPH. Trucks and boat trailers barely make it through. Since there was no oncoming traffic I wanted to see what would happen and flew through at night at 45MPH. Two weeks ago it couldn't take this section of road at 35MPH. So on a 12 mile trip with numerous obstacles I only had to touch the wheel or pedals once for a left turn. 2019.16.2 is a real improvement...


----------



## MJJ

In the 3 1/2 hours I've had 16.2, I have only noticed what *hasn't* changed... hunting when the lane widens, braking when next to trucks, and pulling out in front of (I consider to be "cutting off" but I do tend to wait for the bigger spaces) upcoming traffic when "changing into faster lane." 

This business with the lanes, and insistence on centering, and the wandering back and forth looking for the lane lines... I am sure our complaints have been heard. This must be an intractable problem.


----------



## evannole

casey morgan said:


> I went to the Tampa Bay Rays game last night and "Mr. Spacely" pretty much drove me home. The highway ramp is 2 blocks from the parking lot. I hit NOAP and "home." It immediately changed out of the passing lane, then a mile later exited HWY375 onto HWY275. It found the correct lane over the next mile or two where on-ramps come and go from both sides of the road. Then as I exited at 54th Avenue South it slowed down for the steep right hand turn and dropped into regular AP. I stayed in the left lane and it drove me through the SunPass lane on the toll booth and over two little bridges to Pinellas Bayway South. Here I had to disengage for a quick 90 degree left turn at the traffic light. I put it back into AP and (here's the amazing part) it navigated through a very tough road construction area. They are building a new Tierra Verde bridge and it is a mess. It is a very narrow, one lane, winding detour that most folks handle at about 35MPH. Trucks and boat trailers barely make it through. Since there was no oncoming traffic I wanted to see what would happen and flew through at night at 45MPH. Two weeks ago it couldn't take this section of road at 35MPH. So on a 12 mile trip with numerous obstacles I only had to touch the wheel or pedals once for a left turn. 2019.16.2 is a real improvement...


Impressive! Indeed, I am quite pleased to hear that EAP/NOA could handle all of that, particularly the 54th Ave South ramp. (I grew up in St Pete, still visit frequently and am intimately familiar with the entire route you described.) Oh- and go Rays!!!


----------



## francoisp

dburkland said:


> 16.2 has been pretty solid except for a bug with Homelink today where it would not open either of my programmed garage doors.


I had the exact same issue this morning. I went to the homelink edit screen to review my settings and I saw that my mirror auto-fold setting was unchecked. I re-checked it and after that homelink was working again. Maybe the homelink settings file was corrupted.


----------



## skygraff

MelindaV said:


> sounds like you started using Sentry or saving clips more than previously. Anything in the Saved folder will remain until you physically remove the drive and delete them. The items in the Recent folder will be a continuous prior 60 minutes. This is the same as it has been since the beginning, but with the addition of Sentry, the Saved will fill up faster.


I'm seeing the same thing.

While I understand that sentry mode clips will be saved, it is saving drive clips in that same folder even when I haven't pressed save and they aren't just the clips before or after sentry mode was engaged.

If it does this all the time and there's no trigger/message about sentry mode, the drive could fill up well before I'd consider removing it and deleting files. I hope they fix this and, while they're at it, give us some indication of free space near (as part of?) the camera icon; if we could review and delete footage in the car, all the better.


----------



## MelindaV

skygraff said:


> I'm seeing the same thing.
> 
> While I understand that sentry mode clips will be saved, it is saving drive clips in that same folder even when I haven't pressed save and they aren't just the clips before or after sentry mode was engaged.
> 
> If it does this all the time and there's no trigger/message about sentry mode, the drive could fill up well before I'd consider removing it and deleting files. I hope they fix this and, while they're at it, give us some indication of free space near (as part of?) the camera icon; if we could review and delete footage in the car, all the better.


I pull my drive nearly daily, and have not yet come across sets of clips in the saved that were not from Sentry or me hitting the save button.


----------



## JWardell

It was probably fixed a few versions ago, but today was my first time experiencing successfully playing an mp3 album off USB and properly continuing where it left off over the course of four whole drives! Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

MJJ said:


> Didn't I expect to get advanced summon in 16.2?


I expected to get advanced summon in every build since Christmas.


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> It was probably fixed a few versions ago, but today was my first time experiencing successfully playing an mp3 album off USB and properly continuing where it left off over the course of four whole drives! Will wonders never cease?


I don't normally use the USB for audio, but had ran out of downloaded audiobooks in my library app a while back, so manually added one to the USB drive. Listened thru the entire length over a weeks worth of drives or so, and it kept the place the entire time. IIRC, this would have been between 2019.8.5, 2019.12.1.1 and 2019.12.1.2.


----------



## barjohn

I finally got 16.2 last night and today I got to test it. NoAP is significantly improved. I made the drive from my home in Riverside to Redlands and then from Redlands to Rancho Cucamonga and then back home use NoAP and it worked extremely well. Not perfectly but with few errors. I did not find the steering nag to be worse, I found it to be much better and only saw it once. I didn't experience a single phantom braking incident either. I was fully expecting to have at least one. I did experience the emergency collision warning a few times where it only happened rarely in the past as I have the setting to the least sensitive setting (I forget what it is called) and something new, it paints the object causing the warning in bright red! At least I can now tell why it thinks it needs to warn me. In most cases the car in front was slowing down quickly. Not so fast that I couldn't have easily stopped, but the trigger point is now more sensitive. Lastly, I noticed that there is now no delay in my backup camera coming on. Given a few more days and trips I will probably find bugs but for a first try I am actually impressed with the improvements.


----------



## Mike

I had the Homelink burp that others have reported.

My e-mail to Tesla:

*This morning, after interrupting a home charging session to meet an earlier than usual event, the green Homelink icon would not react in any manner to my inputs.

A two button reset was done and it enabled me to MANUALLY select my garage door for opening and for closing (no auto close).

I did a full "power off" for three minutes while away from home and the Homelink setup worked as per manufactures specifications upon returning home.

I have no idea if it will work correctly later today when I leave home again.

An in car bug report was sent.*

-----------

Note regarding technique used to ensure true "power off" actually occurred:

My usual power down technique is at home, so rolling the drivers door window, closing the door, reaching in to push power off and walking away for 30 minutes couldn't be used this morning at a remote location.

Remote location technique: I sat in the seat without engaging the brake and had the HVAC fan on, then.....

I enabled the power off option, then....

I sat still (to avoid changing the state of the weight in seat sensor) and didn't interact with the car in any way, then....

After about 60 seconds the HVAC fan stopped, then......

After about another 90 seconds, the (what I assume is) the temperature blend door within the HVAC system went to its null position.

Once that noise from the HVAC system happens (it lasts about one second), I know I have a true power off state.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Last night I had the Homelink not do anything as well. I'm not sure if it tried to open, but the icon for the two garage doors was up. Pressing them didn't do anything. Worked fine this morning.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Is anyone having an issue with NOA not changing lanes? I tend not to use it much but this morning I was in moderate traffic and popped it on to see how it did. It did nothing! Not one lane change suggestion in about 5 miles even though I was in the left lane with no traffic in the right. And also, coming up behind slower cars, it would slow down and sit there and not suggest a change at all. I have confirmation required still active. I turned it off and on I think twice and it simply did nothing. 
Odd. Was working last night.


----------



## porkupan

FrancoisP said:


> I re-checked it and after that homelink was working again. Maybe the homelink settings file was corrupted.


I gave it a "two finger salute", and the Homelink came back. Obviously, a bug in 16.2. Probably not with the config file corruption but rather a runtime memory leak (not sure which is worse).



skygraff said:


> I hope they fix this and, while they're at it, give us some indication of free space near (as part of?) the camera icon; if we could review and delete footage in the car, all the better.


Totally agree. When I upgraded to 16.2, the "dashcam" just stopped turning on. No indication anywhere that the drive was full. I assume they killed the "circular buffer" functionality somehow, so the oldest recordings no longer get deleted. Honestly, I keep wondering if Tesla has any QA at all with all these bugs coming and going. It's as if some moron puts the changes into the released firmware without doing as much as a unit test.



Needsdecaf said:


> Is anyone having an issue with NOA not changing lanes? I tend not to use it much but this morning I was in moderate traffic and popped it on to see how it did. It did nothing!


This business with EAP lane changing is happening to me as well. I had it set to no prompt before updating to 16.2, and after the update it was prompting again. But only for a while. The next trip it was no longer prompting. However, after I overrode it a couple of times it seemed to give up on changing lanes altogether. No idea why and when the system decides to change a lane. Sometimes it changes into the fast lane, almost cutting off a much faster vehicle, causing it to brake. Sometimes the vehicle cruises in the slow lane way below the set speed, following a slow vehicle while the fast lane is empty.

The curious thing is that some people don't seem to have any problems whatever.


----------



## Needsdecaf

porkupan said:


> The curious thing is that some people don't seem to have any problems whatever.


I think the most consistent thing about Tesla software is it's inconsistency across the user spectrum! Especially Autopilot.


----------



## 350VDC

I see some say that the web browser is now Chromium since 2019.12. Can you advise how you know that? When I do a search for "Identify my Browser" it still comes up with the same "Linux model S" browser. I haven't noticed any changes and still looks the same.


----------



## garsh

350VDC said:


> I see some say that the web browser is now Chromium since 2019.12. Can you advise how you know that?


Check all the way at the bottom of the picture:


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> Not it for me. Two times it was a car slowing to turn right,mind I was going straight. Another time was a car slowing to make a left, but I was already slowing to make the same left!
> 
> Never has happened like this before.





JWardell said:


> Definitely. I've always had it set on medium and rarely hear it once ever month or two, and since installing it has gone off several times especially with my wife driving. I just act as if it's her...


Was driving today on the I-10 Feeder in Katy (if you are from Houston). It's a multi-lane (3 if not 4 at that point) service road parallel to a major highway. A person in front of me was braking to turn into a parking lot. I was at least 100 yards behind them and the damn collision alarm went off! I turned it back to it's lowest sensitivity. It's getting to where I might turn it off altogether. Which is a shame as previously, in medium, it was quite useful with zero falses.


----------



## Jarettp

My autopilot just stopped working. Two finger salute + brake didn't work. Just made a service appointment and they told me there's an issue with sentry mode and this update and asked me to turn sentry mode off, remove my usb drive, and allow my car to sleep. It's currently charging so I'll see if it does the trick soon. Really hoping this isn't something ongoing.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Jarettp said:


> My autopilot just stopped working. Two finger salute + brake didn't work. Just made a service appointment and they told me there's an issue with sentry mode and this update and asked me to turn sentry mode off, remove my usb drive, and allow my car to sleep. It's currently charging so I'll see if it does the trick soon. Really hoping this isn't something ongoing.


I think you are the first one I've heard mention this so you've got that going for you....


----------



## Jarettp

airj1012 said:


> Thanks for the tip but unfortunately no resolution. Tried it twice. Tesla service is back on the phones today, but all they suggested was to power the car off and wait inside for 3 minutes. No resolution there either. Now it's off to the service center which doesn't have any availability until Friday. I was just there within the past month...Who knows what it is.


Still reading through but maybe try what I was told to do in my previous reply. I'll check to see if it worked for me in an hour or two.


----------



## airj1012

Jarettp said:


> My autopilot just stopped working. Two finger salute + brake didn't work. Just made a service appointment and they told me there's an issue with sentry mode and this update and asked me to turn sentry mode off, remove my usb drive, and allow my car to sleep. It's currently charging so I'll see if it does the trick soon. Really hoping this isn't something ongoing.


Thank you!!! That worked. Saved me a trip to the service center (15min x 4). I wish information like this could get filtered down to everyone that needs it. Way quicker quick then going in. Definitely made me realize how much I use Autopilot. Still not entirely sure how it happened either. It was working fine for days, and then stopped. I don't think I changed any settings in between.

Anyways...thank you!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Jarettp said:


> My autopilot just stopped working. Two finger salute + brake didn't work. Just made a service appointment and they told me there's an issue with sentry mode and this update and asked me to turn sentry mode off, remove my usb drive, and allow my car to sleep. It's currently charging so I'll see if it does the trick soon. Really hoping this isn't something ongoing.


I saw the suggestion in another forum that a corrupt usb drive can cause all kinds of mayhem.


----------



## DocScott

Rick Steinwand said:


> I saw the suggestion in another forum that a corrupt usb drive can cause all kinds of mayhem.


That's bizarre, and suggests some really iffy software-writing. There's no way that anything on a user-inserted USB drive should affect AP. If I insert a corrupted USB in to my laptop, it doesn't stop, say, the speakers from working.


----------



## Jarettp

airj1012 said:


> Thank you!!! That worked. Saved me a trip to the service center (15min x 4). I wish information like this could get filtered down to everyone that needs it. Way quicker quick then going in. Definitely made me realize how much I use Autopilot. Still not entirely sure how it happened either. It was working fine for days, and then stopped. I don't think I changed any settings in between.
> 
> Anyways...thank you!


Yup it fixed mine too. Has me concerned about putting it back in. I'm currently reviewing all my footage in preparation for formatting it and trying my luck.


----------



## airj1012

Jarettp said:


> Yup it fixed mine too. Has me concerned about putting it back in. I'm currently reviewing all my footage in preparation for formatting it and trying my luck.


I removed all my files and put the USB drive back in and no issue. At least if it happens again I know how to fix it. Surprised it hasn't happened to more people. I was thinking I had a bigger issue on my hands.


----------



## TheHairyOne

Bug report submitted. streaming wouldn't play when cam partition got full. Rebooted and cam icon turned grey, then audio streaming worked but no more cam. Made space and all well again.


----------



## airj1012

TheHairyOne said:


> Bug report submitted. streaming wouldn't play when cam partition got full. Rebooted and cam icon turned grey, then audio streaming worked but no more cam. Made space and all well again.


Interesting. Another USB related bug...


----------



## srjinatl

Anyone experiencing a weird warning symbol that shows up only when you go between 50-60mph - has a yellow triangle with the 50 in the middle against what looks like a dial background. I haven't been able to get a pic of it yet - but for whatever reason is very consistent on when it appears. Once I get above 50 mph - it will disappear. It will also disappear after a few seconds even if I am going between 50-60pmh - and then will reappear some time later. Have no clue what this might be for - perhaps some bug in this level that triggers that warning display by mistake? Hopefully it is not indicating a real problem - but thought I would mention it here in case someone has seen that before and in case it is a legit warning.


----------



## garsh

srjinatl said:


> Anyone experiencing a weird warning symbol that shows up only when you go between 50-60mph - has a yellow triangle with the 50 in the middle against what looks like a dial background. I haven't been able to get a pic of it yet - but for whatever reason is very consistent on when it appears. Once I get above 50 mph - it will disappear. It will also disappear after a few seconds even if I am going between 50-60pmh - and then will reappear some time later. Have no clue what this might be for - perhaps some bug in this level that triggers that warning display by mistake? Hopefully it is not indicating a real problem - but thought I would mention it here in case someone has seen that before and in case it is a legit warning.


Maybe you accidentally turned on speed limit warnings?

I just did that this morning. Except I had it set to "chime". My car kept chiming at me, and I couldn't figure out why until I stopped and looked through all the settings.


----------



## Jarettp

airj1012 said:


> I removed all my files and put the USB drive back in and no issue. At least if it happens again I know how to fix it. Surprised it hasn't happened to more people. I was thinking I had a bigger issue on my hands.


Just got this reply from Tesla: "To prevent this issue we recommend to exclude home for sentry mode (navigation must have home location stored). If you have any question please reach out."


----------



## airj1012

Jarettp said:


> Just got this reply from Tesla: "To prevent this issue we recommend to exclude home for sentry mode (navigation must have home location stored). If you have any question please reach out."


Seems odd that a lot more people on this forum haven't experienced this issue. I wouldn't have thought those settings would be that unique to you and I. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## srjinatl

garsh said:


> Maybe you accidentally turned on speed limit warnings?
> 
> I just did that this morning. Except I had it set to "chime". My car kept chiming at me, and I couldn't figure out why until I stopped and looked through all the settings.


Well - I do have the speed limit warning set to display (vs chime) - but there should have been no warning in that situation as I was driving on the interstate in a 65mph zone. So it is not clear to me at all what it could be trying to warn me about.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I had the Homelink burp that others have reported.
> 
> My e-mail to Tesla:
> 
> *This morning, after interrupting a home charging session to meet an earlier than usual event, the green Homelink icon would not react in any manner to my inputs.*
> 
> *A two button reset was done and it enabled me to MANUALLY select my garage door for opening and for closing (no auto close).*
> 
> *I did a full "power off" for three minutes while away from home and the Homelink setup worked as per manufactures specifications upon returning home.*
> 
> *I have no idea if it will work correctly later today when I leave home again.*
> 
> *An in car bug report was sent.*
> 
> -----------
> 
> Note regarding technique used to ensure true "power off" actually occurred:
> 
> My usual power down technique is at home, so rolling the drivers door window, closing the door, reaching in to push power off and walking away for 30 minutes couldn't be used this morning at a remote location.
> 
> Remote location technique: I sat in the seat without engaging the brake and had the HVAC fan on, then.....
> 
> I enabled the power off option, then....
> 
> I sat still (to avoid changing the state of the weight in seat sensor) and didn't interact with the car in any way, then....
> 
> After about 60 seconds the HVAC fan stopped, then......
> 
> After about another 90 seconds, the (what I assume is) the temperature blend door within the HVAC system went to its null position.
> 
> Once that noise from the HVAC system happens (it lasts about one second), I know I have a true power off state.


Update: the Homelink has worked perfectly since my power off reset.


----------



## Mesprit87

Wipers coming ON as I approached the reflective gate at work on a sunny day...
If I translate my french report in english it came out as " Wipers coming ON as I approach the healing" good luck with that...
Is there a way to type it in?
Also, in french, the best (or only) way to initiate a report is by saying "Note"
No issue with Homelink on my side.


----------



## Protect1989

Sentry mode when parked:

Is there a way to get it to activate after the vehicle locks? I put it in park and sentry mode instantly is activated even when I’m still in the car. This usually results in it filming me leaving the vehicle and putting a “one sentry mode event detected” message on the screen. 

Now I never know if it recorded an actual event or just me getting out of the car. How do I get sentry mode to activate in park AFTER lock?


----------



## Long Ranger

Protect1989 said:


> How do I get sentry mode to activate in park AFTER lock?


Use the app. Sentry Mode is under Controls.


----------



## DocScott

Protect1989 said:


> Sentry mode when parked:
> 
> Is there a way to get it to activate after the vehicle locks? I put it in park and sentry mode instantly is activated even when I'm still in the car. This usually results in it filming me leaving the vehicle and putting a "one sentry mode event detected" message on the screen.
> 
> Now I never know if it recorded an actual event or just me getting out of the car. How do I get sentry mode to activate in park AFTER lock?


Oddly, I don't have this problem. It does almost always record an event from me approaching the car when I come back, though, so if I think of it I turn it off from the app as I approach (which kind of negates keyless entry, but whatever!).


----------



## HeavyPedal

I've usually been quick to get updates, but this particular update has yet to arrive. I chatted with support yesterday and was told that 2019.16.2 hasn't yet been packaged and distributed for my particular configuration. Really? No one with LR AWD from mid-November has gotten this yet? Somehow I doubt that ...


----------



## rpreuss

Needsdecaf said:


> Last night I had the Homelink not do anything as well. I'm not sure if it tried to open, but the icon for the two garage doors was up. Pressing them didn't do anything. Worked fine this morning.


Same problem two nights in a row. First time, I reprogrammed door 1 and then door 2 started working itself. Today I just rebooted the car and both started working. Only since I upgraded


----------



## TexasFlood

rpreuss said:


> Same problem two nights in a row. First time, I reprogrammed door 1 and then door 2 started working itself. Today I just rebooted the car and both started working. Only since I upgraded


I had the same issue today for the first time. Rebooting the car fixed it. I've had the car since September, and have never had a problem with HomeLink until this morning.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> Update: the Homelink has worked perfectly since my power off reset.


Leaving the house on Friday my homelink would not work. A reboot and 2 minutes later it was working and has worked since too.



Protect1989 said:


> Sentry mode when parked:
> 
> Is there a way to get it to activate after the vehicle locks? I put it in park and sentry mode instantly is activated even when I'm still in the car. This usually results in it filming me leaving the vehicle and putting a "one sentry mode event detected" message on the screen.
> 
> Now I never know if it recorded an actual event or just me getting out of the car. How do I get sentry mode to activate in park AFTER lock?


I was using Teslafi to turn on Sentry Mode before the latest SW release started doing it. Both Teslafi and Tesla turn it on when I park, but it has never recorded me getting out, even if I sit in the car a few minutes before exiting. It almost always records me coming back however.



AmpHog said:


> I've usually been quick to get updates, but this particular update has yet to arrive. I chatted with support yesterday and was told that 2019.16.2 hasn't yet been packaged and distributed for my particular configuration. Really? No one with LR AWD from mid-November has gotten this yet? Somehow I doubt that ...


I've got a Nov 20, 2018 build. AWD white interior, EAP, FSD (added after purchase) I received 16.2 several days ago.


----------



## srjinatl

srjinatl said:


> Well - I do have the speed limit warning set to display (vs chime) - but there should have been no warning in that situation as I was driving on the interstate in a 65mph zone. So it is not clear to me at all what it could be trying to warn me about.


Correction to the above - apparently either I accidentally changed the speed warning to absolute mode - 50 mph - or it somehow got changed when I updated to this level - either way - I went into the settings to double check since I set this stuff up a long time ago and found that it had been changed to 50 mph - absolute - which totally explains the warning I was seeing. The interesting thing is the relative offset that I had set up was still being used when I engaged TACC - anyhow - I changed it back to relative mode and the warning has disappeared. So not a bug with this level - except that maybe that setting got borked as part of the update - I don't typically go into that screen often at all - so can't imagine that I changed it to absolute - but I guess it is possible that I did it accidentally somehow.


----------



## Mike

Mesprit87 said:


> Wipers coming ON as I approached the reflective gate at work on a sunny day...
> If I translate my french report in english it came out as " Wipers coming ON as I approach the healing" good luck with that...
> Is there a way to type it in?
> Also, in french, the best (or only) way to initiate a report is by saying "Note"
> No issue with Homelink on my side.


Although a PITA, I always follow up an in vehicle "bug report" with a detailed e-mail to Tesla regarding any unusual situations and/or context....along with my opinion on how it should have functioned in said situation and/or context.

I send the e-mail via my Tesla account as a feedback.......it may take a few weeks but I always get a reply.


----------



## Mike

DocScott said:


> Oddly, I don't have this problem. It does almost always record an event from me approaching the car when I come back, though, so if I think of it I turn it off from the app as I approach (which kind of negates keyless entry, but whatever!).


How does one turn sentry mode off (or on) via the app?


----------



## RichEV

DocScott said:


> Oddly, I don't have this problem. It does almost always record an event from me approaching the car when I come back, though, so if I think of it I turn it off from the app as I approach (which kind of negates keyless entry, but whatever!).


Yeah, having sentry turn off automatically when the phone key approaches the car woud be nice.


----------



## HCD3

rpreuss said:


> Same problem two nights in a row. First time, I reprogrammed door 1 and then door 2 started working itself. Today I just rebooted the car and both started working. Only since I upgraded


Ditto me.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> How does one turn sentry mode off (or on) via the app?


Under the"Controls" section.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> Under the"Controls" section.


Ah, seen.

Thanks!


----------



## Shadow LI

Huge drain today in 70 degree weather. Drove 50 miles and lost 90 miles. Streaming also inconsistent. Lastly app connectivity also very bad with this version. Others agree?


----------



## Flashgj

Shadow LI said:


> Others agree?


Nope! Having no problems here!


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Shadow LI said:


> Huge drain today in 70 degree weather. Drove 50 miles and lost 90 miles. Streaming also inconsistent. Lastly app connectivity also very bad with this version. Others agree?


Same thing for me. On a 400km commute, I lost 15% and it was not cold, around 16 celcius. Also having a LR model 3, I expect to have an autonomy of around 520km. But, all my recent 100% charge bring me to max 498km.


----------



## MJJ

Across .12 and .16 I've been gaining a comfort level allowing the car to perform passing maneuvers in heavier traffic. In the interest of science, I allowed a scenario to play out today that I thought was very interesting.

I find that often AP will change into a lane with upcoming traffic that I feel is too close to politely merge, but not too close to be unsafe. The car will accelerate to its set point quickly, so I don't think I even impede their progress or require them to change speed, but I know how *I* feel when someone does the same thing to me. I shake my head and mutter "rude!"

Another factor in the scenario is that AP must signal and wait a safe period before changing lanes. I understand why this is necessary, but it is not what a human driver expects of the average other human driver. It often results in someone trying to bust a move around, to the left or right, because they leap (prematurely) to the conclusion I'm going to sit there with my blinker on. This is particularly aggravating when I am signalling that I will GTFO of their way imminently, and they try to swoop around anyway. *This* I refer to as "cutting me off."

Finally to the scenario. I'm in the #1 lane with some lady very close behind. I'm allowing AP to do its thing, and it does begin its change out of passing lane promptly. Good job, I say to the car, and then notice that antsy lady behind me has started her right side pass, despite my signal. So the car started over, got about a foot over the line, saw her, and returned to the lane. This did cause antsy lady to hesitate, but she did not back off, so the Tesla started over a second time. Once it got, again, about a foot over the line, it decided she was still a threat, so once again we returned to our lane. By now she has seen me weave in and out of my lane twice, so she did back off enough that we could come over on the third try. 

One reason I allowed this to play out was that by initiating a pass on the right, after I'd signaled, put the other driver at "fault" (quotes implying there's no legal sense to the usage). 

I thought the Tesla's response, although a bit less than suave and sophisticated, was perfectly correct. I was proud of her.


----------



## Mike

Shadow LI said:


> Huge drain today in 70 degree weather. Drove 50 miles and lost 90 miles. Streaming also inconsistent. Lastly app connectivity also very bad with this version. Others agree?


Getting my (Spoitfy) phone to stream seamlessly has been problematic with this version.

I've even removed and reinstalled the Tesla app on my up to date iphone 6 key fob.


----------



## Shadow LI

My charging at 80% is down 4-5 miles from what it was before this version. Anyone else seeing this degradation?


----------



## Klaus-rf

Two recent issues - since 16.2 installed. May be related.

1) Was on 5-lane divided roadway (intermittent left turn lanes on left side, bike lane on right, speed limit 45). WAs travelling in right lane using AP set to 47 MPH, iirc. A Ford extended cab (4--door) pickup truck passed me in the left lane, perhaps 5-10 MPH faster.

The car beeped/blared the whole time as the truck passed - similar to the emergency collision warning bleeping. When the truck cleared, the noises stopped. Did not look at what may have been displayed on screen.

2) Same road, different day. Again in right lane ~47 MPH and vehicle ahead in same lane is turning right. It's about 100 meters in front and has turn signal engaged while moving into bike lane (OUT of MY lane). Again my car starts bleeping and the animated bouncing car display game shows an object in the lane to the right of me ahead in red, and then shows it going 90-degrees to the right on the road it turned into. Still bleeping. After I pass that road (still at speed) the red vehicle display and noises cease. 

Neither of these instances were even CLOSE to an emergency situation. Can I disable these "warnings"?


----------



## GDN

Klaus-rf said:


> Two recent issues - since 16.2 installed. May be related.
> 
> 1) Was on 5-lane divided roadway (intermittent left turn lanes on left side, bike lane on right, speed limit 45). WAs travelling in right lane using AP set to 47 MPH, iirc. A Ford extended cab (4--door) pickup truck passed me in the left lane, perhaps 5-10 MPH faster.
> 
> The car beeped/blared the whole time as the truck passed - similar to the emergency collision warning bleeping. When the truck cleared, the noises stopped. Did not look at what may have been displayed on screen.
> 
> 2) Same road, different day. Again in right lane ~47 MPH and vehicle ahead in same lane is turning right. It's about 100 meters in front and has turn signal engaged while moving into bike lane (OUT of MY lane). Again my car starts bleeping and the animated bouncing car display game shows an object in the lane to the right of me ahead in red, and then shows it going 90-degrees to the right on the road it turned into. Still bleeping. After I pass that road (still at speed) the red vehicle display and noises cease.
> 
> Neither of these instances were even CLOSE to an emergency situation. Can I disable these "warnings"?


I believe you can and you can also reduce their distance you get notified. Look up Collision Warning in the manual, page 86 of one copy I have, but there are multiple copies out there. Review that section of what it is detecting and how you can change how it operates.

From page 86:
"By default, Forward Collision Warning is
turned on. To turn it off or adjust its sensitivity,
touch Controls > Autopilot > Forward Collision
Warning. Instead of the default warning level
of Medium, you can turn the warning Off, or
you can choose to be warned Late or Early"


----------



## francoisp

Sharing an issue that happened the me a couple of times yesterday.

I'm navigating on autopilot, driving in the middle lane of a 3-lane highway. NoAP suggests that I moved to the passing lane and I confirm. Some time after passing the slow car, I can see its headlights in my rear view mirror so I activate the turn signal to get out of the passing lane. Now this where it gets strange. There is a car ahead of me in the middle lane, maybe 100 feet away. It does not appear be slow. At that point my car instead of merging gently, brakes in the passing lane. I did not try to find out what it was trying to do because I took over, accelerated and merged.

This has happened one more time not long after. So the third time I waited longer, to add more distance between my car and the one I was passing, before activating the turn signal: this time the car merged smoothly in the middle lane.


----------



## Mike

FrancoisP said:


> Sharing an issue that happened the me a couple of times yesterday.
> 
> I'm navigating on autopilot, driving in the middle lane of a 3-lane highway. NoAP suggests that I moved to the passing lane and I confirm. Some time after passing the slow car, I can see its headlights in my rear view mirror so I activate the turn signal to get out of the passing lane. Now this where it gets strange. There is a car ahead of me in the middle lane, maybe 100 feet away. It does not appear be slow. At that point my car instead of merging gently, brakes in the passing lane. I did not try to find out what it was trying to do because I took over, accelerated and merged.
> 
> This has happened one more time not long after. So the third time I waited longer, to add more distance between my car and the one I was passing, before activating the turn signal: this time the car merged smoothly in the middle lane.


I've had the same thing happen numerous times.

About 50% of the time, after inducing the car to actually go back into the right lane after passing slower traffic, it wants to shed speed with an abrupt change in velocity.


----------



## Jay79

FrancoisP said:


> Sharing an issue that happened the me a couple of times yesterday.
> 
> I'm navigating on autopilot, driving in the middle lane of a 3-lane highway. NoAP suggests that I moved to the passing lane and I confirm. Some time after passing the slow car, I can see its headlights in my rear view mirror so I activate the turn signal to get out of the passing lane. Now this where it gets strange. There is a car ahead of me in the middle lane, maybe 100 feet away. It does not appear be slow. At that point my car instead of merging gently, brakes in the passing lane. I did not try to find out what it was trying to do because I took over, accelerated and merged.
> 
> This has happened one more time not long after. So the third time I waited longer, to add more distance between my car and the one I was passing, before activating the turn signal: this time the car merged smoothly in the middle lane.


I'm not saying this will work but its something to look at, check your follow distance setting. Try setting it to 2 or 3 if its not already, it might calm that aggressive breaking down.


----------



## NEO

I found "forward collusion warning" had been set to early so if you are getting more warnings on this firmware, check to make sure the selected warning setting is the one you want. Once I reset it to where I had it before, the warnings were the same as other firmwares.


----------



## Klaus-rf

GDN said:


> I believe you can and you can also reduce their distance you get notified. Look up Collision Warning in the manual, page 86 of one copy I have, but there are multiple copies out there. Review that section of what it is detecting and how you can change how it operates.
> 
> From page 86:
> "By default, Forward Collision Warning is
> turned on. To turn it off or adjust its sensitivity,
> touch Controls > Autopilot > Forward Collision
> Warning. Instead of the default warning level
> of Medium, you can turn the warning Off, or
> you can choose to be warned Late or Early"


 I will try that to address item (2) above but I don't think forward-facing collision detection is what happened in item (1) above.


----------



## MJJ

FrancoisP said:


> ...At that point my car instead of merging gently, brakes in the passing lane...


Unnerving, huh!

I would like to see better speed matching built in to lane changes. Currently the car relies on its excellent acceleration to speed up as it changes lanes, and it's not *terrible*, but we humans are taught to telegraph our intentions and speed matching is a good way to do that. There is usually plenty of space up front, the car could easily speed up then change lanes, rather than the other way around. It would make us much better freeway citizens.


----------



## pdp1

Shadow LI said:


> My charging at 80% is down 4-5 miles from what it was before this version. Anyone else seeing this degradation?


Yes, I did experience that as well. Before this update, I had 262-265 miles at 80%.. After this update, 80% was 259-261.

HOWEVER... this morning after charging to 80%, for the first time since the update, I was back at 265! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Sjohnson20

My LTE has gone out twice in the last couple of days and stayed off until I reset the screen.


----------



## francoisp

Jay79 said:


> I'm not saying this will work but its something to look at, check your follow distance setting. Try setting it to 2 or 3 if its not already, it might calm that aggressive breaking down.


I'll try that. Right now it is set at a very conservative 7.


----------



## Jay79

FrancoisP said:


> I'll try that. Right now it is set at a very conservative 7.


7 is a lot, from what I know the numbers indicate stop distance in car lengths based on your rate of speed. so if your going 75 miles per hour it will lay back quite a bit more as compared to going 45. If you could report back on what you find out to the forum I think this test will be informative for everybody.


----------



## Dkitsov

airj1012 said:


> Thanks for the tip but unfortunately no resolution. Tried it twice. Tesla service is back on the phones today, but all they suggested was to power the car off and wait inside for 3 minutes. No resolution there either. Now it's off to the service center which doesn't have any availability until Friday. I was just there within the past month...Who knows what it is.


I don't know if anyone responded to this yet but what worked for me is parking with Sentry mode disabled. Once the car went to sleep and I then woke it up everything was fine.


----------



## airj1012

Dkitsov said:


> I don't know if anyone responded to this yet but what worked for me is parking with Sentry mode disabled. Once the car went to sleep and I then woke it up everything was fine.


Thanks. Another person on here had the same issue and mentioned a similar solution. I was able to fix the problem by turning off Sentry Mode. I turned it back on and was without issues for a bit, but then the issue came back. I think there is a bug when you receive a Sentry event at home. I've since turned Sentry Mode completely off until they fix the bug. Surprisingly there doesn't appear to be a bug fix rolling out...

Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## sduck

Go to your sentry mode options, turn off sentry mode at home. Or at work. Apparently the car needs a time out once a day from constant sentry mode duty for a few hours at least. This has been mentioned as a solution many times in other threads and forums.


----------



## francoisp

Jay79 said:


> 7 is a lot, from what I know the numbers indicate stop distance in car lengths based on your rate of speed. so if your going 75 miles per hour it will lay back quite a bit more as compared to going 45. If you could report back on what you find out to the forum I think this test will be informative for everybody.


As you suggested, I changed the following distance from 7 to 3 and did another test and I got the same results. Like previously I passed the slower car until I saw its headlights in my rear view mirror and signaled. There was a pickup truck about 100 feet ahead of me in that lane and once again my car braked. There was nobody else around me that could have confused the car other than the car I was passing.

A few minutes later I did one more test. I simulated passing a vehicle and activated the turn signal one hundred feet behind a car that was in the lane I was returning too. That car was a little bit slower than mine. This time my car did not brake and it smoothly merged into the lane.


----------



## FRC

FrancoisP said:


> Sharing an issue that happened the me a couple of times yesterday.
> 
> I'm navigating on autopilot, driving in the middle lane of a 3-lane highway. NoAP suggests that I moved to the passing lane and I confirm. Some time after passing the slow car, I can see its headlights in my rear view mirror so I activate the turn signal to get out of the passing lane. Now this where it gets strange. There is a car ahead of me in the middle lane, maybe 100 feet away. It does not appear be slow. At that point my car instead of merging gently, brakes in the passing lane. I did not try to find out what it was trying to do because I took over, accelerated and merged.
> 
> This has happened one more time not long after. So the third time I waited longer, to add more distance between my car and the one I was passing, before activating the turn signal: this time the car merged smoothly in the middle lane.


I consistently have the same issue as you and I use a follow setting at 1. I'm not sure I would characterize my issue as braking, but rather a significant hesitation and deceleration more akin to lifting off the accelerator. Like you, I have learned to wait longer before changing back(at the risk of pissing off those behind me) or manually accelerating during the lane change. As with all things Tesla, patience, it will improve.


----------



## Scubastevo80

Does anyone notice the that autopilot's "follow distance" at a given setting is counter-intuitive when going uphill vs downhill? I keep autopilot on 2 or 3 always, and when going uphill, my 3 trails the next car by a lot. When going downhill, it rides closer than normal flat roads. To me, the distance should be the same in all scenarios, but I'm mainly concerned with the downhill, whereby gravity will dictate slower stopping times and more braking effort. I find myself manually increasing the follow distance to compensate for this. (sidenote: I'm not sure this is 2019.16.2 specific, just something I was thinking about during my commute last week and yesterday)


----------



## MelindaV

my commute is mostly downhill going to work (about a 350ft elevation drop over the first 5miles, then over the next 9 miles up and down between 0-200ft elevation), and haven't noticed any difference in the follow distance between going up or down hill. 
BUT - as I've said regarding other AP things before, I am normally going well under the speed limit (for a majority of the drive, well under the minimum 18MPH TACC speed), and do think AP behaves near perfect at these slow speeds, so if you are traveling at speed, that could be the difference. IDK.. but even thinking of the last work road trip I took, that include a hilly freeway section going 75MPH, I don't remember noticing it varying between each assent/decent.


----------



## boppo

Hi Folks,
I installed version 16.2 a while back and set my setting to advance for software downloads but I have not received any since then.

Does this really work or are they mad at me and don't want me to have any more? 

Thanks


----------



## Bigriver

boppo said:


> Hi Folks,
> I installed version 16.2 a while back and set my setting to advance for software downloads but I have not received any since then.
> 
> Does this really work or are they mad at me and don't want me to have any more?
> 
> Thanks


It's probably like the close button in the elevator - something for you to push and feel like you're doing something, but not actually connected to anything. There's a whole another thread about a bunch of us who were early purchasers of FSD and we were promised to be among the first for firmware updates. And that's not happened (yet) either.


----------



## boppo

Bigriver said:


> It's probably like the close button in the elevator - something for you to push and feel like you're doing something, but not actually connected to anything. There's a whole another thread about a bunch of us who were early purchasers of FSD and we were promised to be among the first for firmware updates. And that's not happened (yet) either.


Thanks for the reply Bigriver,
Just after posting, I went down to the garage and set it from advanced to standard for 15 minutes then back to advanced. Then about a hour later I got a message on my iPhone that there was a update. I went down and installed it and it was firmware version 2019.20.2.1.
Maybe that was a bug or it just needed to be reset.
Thanks


----------



## Long Ranger

boppo said:


> Maybe that was a bug or it just needed to be reset.


Or perhaps you hit the button just before the elevator door was about to close anyway.

Teslafi shows that the flood gates really opened on 2019.20.2.1 today. It went from the fourth most common build to the most common over the past several hours. But who knows, maybe it was your clicking that got it all started!


----------



## boppo

Long Ranger said:


> Or perhaps you hit the button just before the elevator door was about to close anyway.
> 
> Teslafi shows that the flood gates really opened on 2019.20.2.1 today. It went from the fourth most common build to the most common over the past several hours. But who knows, maybe it was your clicking that got it all started!


you are probably right 
thanks


----------



## airj1012

Jarettp said:


> Just got this reply from Tesla: "To prevent this issue we recommend to exclude home for sentry mode (navigation must have home location stored). If you have any question please reach out."


Anybody know if this bug has been resolved? Would like to turn Sentry Mode back on.


----------

